# Official Lomachenko vs Salido prediction thread *Poll added



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

When this fight was first announced I thought that it would be a 9-3 rounds victory to Lomachenko, with Lomachenko getting outworked in some rounds as he gets used to the pacing. Lomachenko would outbox him with his speed like Gamboa and smother him on the inside. Salido would land an occasional looping overhand right but would look ineffective for the most part like he did against Garcia, with Lomachenko hitting and moving his way to a fairly comfortable victory.

My revised prediction is Lomachenko by 3rd round TKO. There are a few reasons for this. 

Firstly, Salido has stated that he plans on starting aggressively and tiring out Loma from the start. 

Secondly, Salido has also stated that this is his last fight at 126. You can take that in a few ways but I perceive it to be his out clause/excuse for the loss. At the same time he also made a point to say that Lomachenko is beatable. He doesn't sound confident to me and is still clinging to the hope that the professional game is going to be so much different for Lomachenko. For these top amateurs they've been professionals for a long time. Rigo said he didn't change anything as a pro, Kovalev said he didn't change anything as a pro (other than more head movement) and Lomachenko has said that he's training the same, just preparing for 12 rounds. If a fighter destroys all their opponents (i.e. Valero) then earns a title shot we don't assume that they can't go 10/12 rounds, so I don't understand why that's the assumption for Lomachenko. Anyway, as I said I don't think it'll go the distance.

Third reason - the Haya fight. I saw this fight for the first time recently. In that fight Salido is coming on strong and gets clipped by a left hook that had him in SERIOUS trouble. That punch came at the end of the round, which may have saved Salido. At the start of the next round he was obviously still in trouble, an unspectacular left hook dropped Salido quite easily. Against Garcia Salido was dropped but never really seriously hurt, and Garcia isn't really a guy with a killer instinct, he's a boxer and I'm not sure his power is as great as people believe it is. Garcia's power is more about timing than anything else, he catches opponents at the right time with punches they don't see and that's why he stops/drops/hurts people.

Salido will box in the first round to feel Loma out and get caught a few times, then start pouring it on in the second as he realises he can't box with him. Lomachenko will respond and we'll think that we have a good fight on our hands. Then in the third Salido continues with the aggression and gets caught by a counter punch he doesn't see. Lomachenko is on a far higher level than Haya and ensure that he doesn't let him off the hook. Lomachenko will fire in fast combinations with Salido rocking all over the place trying to survive, the ref jumps in. We have history, a world champ in his second fight.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Loma by TKO


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Loma's punches too short and too well placed. Salido is going to get hit and he's going to get hurt. I'd think it'd be interesting if Salido tried to wait him out for a few rounds and turn it up, but still, Loma looks to be the goods.

Lomachenko KO5 Salido


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

This fight will test Lomachenko stamina, he should win in good fashion, but one thing is for sure. : Salido is gonna be up his ass for as long as the fight lasts.


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

I think Lomachenko will stop him in about 6 rounds


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Loma TKO's Salido 5th or 6th Round


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Lomachenko by clear points win. I think salido takes him the distance but gets schooled badly.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit, I just noticed this fight is next week. Damn, atsch this semester has really got me out of whack. Thanks for the reminder about this fight. Funny because I was thinking Canelo/Angulo was next week, not Loma/Salido. Well, good thing this thread reminded me. Oh, Lomachenko is going to win. I have my doubts he'll KO Salido, but if he does, holy shit, guy would be the straight truth to do something to a solid veteran like Salido.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

this fight will most likely go the distance with a few scary moments for lomachenko.... but loma wins by ud


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

would be nice if rigo also fought salido sometime. would like to see how he does against a guy who won't stop the pressure. could also be used to set up loma vs rigo but then again as long as its a guy who can test both of them I'll be happy. as well as fight eachother


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Loma either looks sensational and dominates or Salido is just too much at this stage and slowly wears Loma down and gets a stoppage. If i had a gun to my head i would pick Salido. But honestly i haven't got a clue what is going to happen for sure and that is what makes this fight interesting.

Next weekedn is good actually, this plus Chavez vs Vera and Burns vs Crawford. Interesting fights for different reasons.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

r1p00pk said:


> would be nice if rigo also fought salido sometime. would like to see how he does against a guy who won't stop the pressure. could also be used to set up loma vs rigo but then again as long as its a guy who can test both of them I'll be happy. as well as fight eachother


Salido would be a great opponent for Rigo to show off his skills IMO, probably a better style to look good against for Rigo than Loma


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

*The Undefeated Gaul's Prediction​*








The Final Hour Approaches..

The Undefeated Gaul returns to the arena..









*Disclaimer*:


Spoiler



I argue that Loma is a GOATness monster under the premise that he has a good chin and good stamina based on the evidence I've seen of him. If these premises don't hold to be the case, I have zero excuses and have always said since ESB that if this is the case, I see him going on to have a Miguel Cotto-like career rather than being the GOATback of Notre Dame I think he'll be. Listen up carefully..If Loma loses even though he has a good chin and good stamina, a Loma who has fought 12 rounds a few more times would go on to fuck him up and brutally KO Salido in round 5 in a rematch, and beat everyone else.



The Fight - it's not a round for round breakdown, it's a summary and you will learn a few things. 
If you want to discuss further, we shall discuss further and get as technical as possible. Hopefully you've learned more about Lomachenko by now. 
Early Rounds:


Spoiler



Lomachenko likes to test his opponents early in his fights to see how they respond. Salido stated he's going to go hard from the first round, so we're not going to see a VERY aggressive version of Vasyl in the first rounds but rather in a relatively counterpunching mode. Although we will see him being quite aggressive at times, flicking the switch from defence to offence to test Salido and learn about him, as Lomachenko likes to get on the offense to learn about the fighters (from subtle things like their alertness, to their gameplan and anticipating the way they move). He'll do this in a slower process than the ams obviously. It's brutal knowing that Lomachenko has even more time to think about things at the pros. When Salido does not come forward with significant pressure, this is where we'll see Vasyl be even more offensive and maybe even get a knockdown or two as Vasyl is just a raw, complete fighter who's very quick to NOTICE and capitalise on openings of the opponent.



Mid Rounds:


Spoiler



Lomachenko will really start to become more aggressive now as he's going to be using what he's learned about Salido's general movement. Loma will create traps more readily and you'll see the sly side of Lomachenko who programmes Salido into walking into one of his bigger general powershots. Salido in particular, the dude can get into no-mans land at times you know with his positioning lol Loma will take advantage of the lack of balance that results. I see a potential uppercut landing which'll knock Salido down. Salido will probably get quite frustrated and will charge like a crazed goat absent thought to hasten victory, and end up getting KO'd.
If Loma doesn't land a straight left, or if he steps towards the right side of his opponent, he REALLY IS going to land a big right hand to the body. Salido is slow to react to a change in direction, this is going to work very well in Loma's favour. Salido needs to be wary of this and anticipate Loma's movement here and throw something to disrupt Loma here. A right uppercut to the left hand side of Loma's body would be a particularly good idea until Lomachenko adapts with a right.
I honestly think it's very, very possible for Lomachenko to land the same shot that he landed on Ramirez that knocked him out :lol: I feel Salido really is vulnerable to this shit lool

We could really see a knockout here.



Late Rounds:


Spoiler



If Lomachenko wants to engage and take a shot to land one, he'll land with many and they will rock and perhaps even stop Salido. Salido is not going to get the upperhand in their infighting exchanges. Just let that idea go, guys. We might not see exchanges like the ones I'm talking about very often throughout the fight as even the most athletic fighters would gas, and I don't feel Lomachenko would choose to, but we'll see this more in the late rounds though and eventually we're going to see Lomachenko do a Rigo and just run and hold his way to victory if Salido still poses threat. Things were getting difficult for Mikey Garcia because of his lack of inside game. 
I've never seen/don't recall an overhand right landing to Lomachenko's head, which is supposed to be Salido's house speciality.

Guys, don't overrate Salido's ability to come forward. He's not the sort of pressure fighter that Mayweather beat when he fought the high volume DLH. Salido is NOT relentless from start to finish, and Lomachenko has expertly dealt_with the sort of pressure that Salido usually provides in like 6 rounds of Salido's fights. I don't know where you guys got that impression from that he's a constantly relentless guy. Please don't tell me you got that impression from the Juanma fights atsch
Recently, Elie Seckbach noticed that Vasyl's stamina is unbelievable, and Elie is always at boxing gyms watching fighters. 
If you guys think Loma is going to get discouraged by dirty fighting, you are incredibly wrong. Loma can get ugly too, and some of his opponents in the amateurs were fucking Tazmanian devils.



Nevertheless, Salido should provide threats&#8230;.*Al Gaulstein's Salido Key's to Victory *












Spoiler



- Salido must land the right hand shots to the body. Whenever Selimov came in, he'd introduce his inside game with a right hand to Loma's body, it does tend to land quite frequently. Salido might as well load occasionally when he feels he has the time to do so.

- One good thing about Salido is that he doesn't defend himself with just the high guard with gloves tightly covering the head and the elbows pretty much together. Vasyl owns his opponents to the body when his opponents do that.

- It's not easy to land body shots on Salido i.e the sort of body shots that Lomachenko lands on a regular.

- Salido must have a watchful eye over the times when Loma has his concentration lapse. He will be off guard. One big ass combination will affect Lomachenko. Courtesy of Salido's intelligence when it comes to combinations on the inside, he can land and land well.

- Salido has a level of awkwardness which can definitely land on Loma and provide problems, so we should see Loma's chin tested. Loma's not the biggest fan of awkwardness but I'm really overplaying it here to give Salido the benefit of the doubt.

- Salido shouldn't allow himself to get overly anxious, he MUST play the patient game otherwise Salido will be KTFO. Lomachenko is more clinical than Mikey and Juanma and Salido is not going to get away with half of the shit he got away with when facing them. Reset your position often and keep patience. Loma will switch from counterpunching to offence too. His counter punching alone is going to cause trouble but when Lomachenko flicks that switch, Salido better calm himself.

- Pressure. Salido isn't going to provide the sort of pressure that you think he is, so the key here is for him to take the contents of the black bottle that Aaron Pryor was taking against Arguello, the one that the trainer 'mixed', that shit will keep Salido going. Lomachenko may end up throwing fewer punches, and if he lands too few he can risk losing the round (although come on, when does Lomachenko lose a round? :lol: ). (Lomachenko is not the guy that throws a lot of punches like your typical amateur fencer). An example of what Im talking about here is his round 4 (I think) against Bashenov. Speaking of Bashenov, this is a good example where we can get ideas of how Loma will deal with Salido at range.

- Siri you are pretty shit on the outside at this level, but tbh this is a losing battle anyways

- There's no point of telling you to try and move around the ring anti-clockwise cos you're gonna get owned either way, Loma is too complete.

- Pray Lomachenko doesn't 'rise to the occasion' and gets overwhelmed by it all, but he's the most consistent fighter of ALL TIME so you'd be lucky as hell if he didn't 'arrive' on the night


.

That's just advice Siri, you can do whatever the FUCK you wanna do. 
-----

Verdict:
Lomachenko UD or TKO. 'Siri'ously doee Salido is a tough SOB so its going to be hard to say Loma will 100% win by KO although I think it is a highly likely. *It's up to Salido if he wants to make it a difficult fight for Lomachenko*. I do feel he can make the fight difficult. 
I hope you've been able to appreciate that although I'm rooting for Loma, I still try to give as much weighting to Salido as possible, even giving him the benefit of the doubt. I'm neutral in my analysis of fighters.
A loss would make Loma focus on being even more cerebral (he's already a genius), I actually think a loss is a blessing in disguise, but its not gonna happen.

*Closing words. Very important (it's not a breakdown, it's about the occasion)*:
*Guys, you know you experience historical fights and moments in boxing i.e when Ali came back to beat a punched out Foreman, Tyson getting KTFO by Buster Douglas, Hamed getting beaten by Barrera, Louis scoring 25 title defences. On March 1st, a boxer will hope to reach that echelon of Legend. It's moments like this us boxing fans live for in our boxing world. Don't see this as 'Lomachenko, meh some euro dude wanting to beat Salido'. This isn't a regular title fight and he isn't that underwhelming mental image you have of him, he's a building block, a true pillar for the sweet science that we love. This is a special moment in our sweet science that we could be a part of, and CHB specifically out of all of the places has a specific connection to Lomachenko. 100 years from now people are going to be looking back into archives and seeing what we wrote. This is the revolution. *

----
I have a 1 month ban bet with @MadcapMaxie Let this take effect 3 days after the Lomachenko fight. @Lunny

------------------------------
In regards to my return to CHB after my 14 day requested ban:


Spoiler



Very much has changed in the past 14 days, I surprisingly study better without music, CHB etc. which I never thought would be possible and its a fucking gift, and I've also been doing so many things in life I personally value more so I won't be posting much anymore unless its on a few select things like Lomachenko, Robeisy Ramirez and hopefully the new Serik Sapiyev's of the amateurs in Daniyar Yeleussinov and Zhanibek Alimkhanuly, with partial interest in a few others. Boxing gossip no longer holds any interest to me anymore, nor engaging in long convo's or the CHB lounge unless it's in regards to the fighters I mentioned/in very exceptional circumstances.


A note to you all:
My interest in the non-elite champs or up-and-coming fighters are going to be virtually layman level in the future which means I'm relying on you guys whenever I want to learn more about a fighter. You all know boxing well, just don't let me down with howlers like the ones some of you committed on trying to understand Lomachenko. Basically think How would @Bogotazo and @Hands of Iron approach this topic?' These dudes have captured the passion of this sport and grace us with the most sluttiest of posts, in agreement or even in disagreement. I demand you all have @Flea Man level of knowledge and @Dealt_with level shrewdness.



Spoiler



In the case of Lomachenko, I will be extensively defending him with my superior and almost savant level intellect. I will tenaciously school you into oblivion if you dare speak against him. 
@bailey has been spoken of as though he is a legend among men, with posters whispering of his former glories and rejoice in the memory of it. I shall take inspiration but pave my own legacy, being The Undefeated Gaul that I am. I am far above engaging in bullshit. If you are butthurt, I won't hound you further, you are already swimming in defeat, you're also swimming in your heavy flow menstrual blood.







(Loma's theme music just in case you didn't know)

Yours Sincerely


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

^^^^ :lol:
That post was epic. Good luck with the study and the more important things Gaul :cheers


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

I don't really know too much about Loma, but I voted that he takes it by a clear decision.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Loma by decision.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> ^^^^ :lol:
> That post was epic. Good luck with the study and the more important things Gaul :cheers


:lol: Thanks much appreciated, same with you. Nice to be back. :cheers

p.s @Theron has always struck me as a Lomatard. Would you consider yourself as such, Theron?

Pre-Salido should be the last chance for Lomatards who have a top track record, to be recruited.


----------



## heavyweightcp (Jun 11, 2013)

Vasyl Lomachenko bY KO


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> :lol: Thanks much appreciated, same with you. Nice to be back. :cheers
> 
> p.s @Theron has always struck me as a Lomatard. Would you consider yourself as such, Theron?
> 
> Pre-Salido should be the last chance for Lomatards who have a top track record, to be recruited.


Yeah i'm definitely a Lomatard, sign me up :bbb


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Loma gonna take him to school :deal


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Salido by dec, perhaps late TKO. I've said several times now why I believe Salido takes this and I stick by it. The only worry I have is whether Salido is over the hill or not. Boxers of his style (pressure fighters) are usually done physically or retired by his age e.g. Frazier, Marciano and Salido has been in the pro game much longer than both. I have the version of Salido that beat JuanMa 2-3 years ago in my head I only hope he isn't too far gone. He's going to teach this kid what's the difference between a amateur star and a pro veteran. What's the difference between 3 rounds and 12.



From March 1st Salido shall be known as the Chupacabra, because he slays GOATS! WARLANDO!


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

@Lunny If @The Undeniable Gimp wants his ban to start 3 days after Loma gets spanked that's alright with me but should Salido lose I want my ban started 24 hours after the fight.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> @Lunny If @The Undeniable Gimp wants his ban to start 3 days after Loma gets spanked that's alright with me but should Salido lose I want my ban started 24 hours after the fight.


You have a ban bet with me as well... you agreed to 3 months after I called you a pussy.. So does my 3 months for you add onto whatever ban bet you have with Gaul?


----------



## Bwgcolman (Oct 13, 2013)

Loma breaks him down over the first 5 rounds and gives Salido trouble when he keeps shifting angles off his front foot walking Salido into his shots.
Either ref waves it off or cornet throws in the towel between rounds 6-8


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> You have a ban bet with me as well... you agreed to 3 months after I called you a pussy.. So does my 3 months for you add onto whatever ban bet you have with Gaul?


Oh yeah. 4 months vs 1 month and 3 months is a bit stupid. How about 3 months all way round for myself, you and @The Undefeated Gaul ?


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Salido by dec, perhaps late TKO. I've said several times now why I believe Salido takes this and I stick by it. The only worry I have is whether Salido is over the hill or not. Boxers of his style (pressure fighters) are usually done physically or retired by his age e.g. Frazier, Marciano and Salido has been in the pro game much longer than both. I have the version of Salido that beat JuanMa 2-3 years ago in my head I only hope he isn't too far gone. He's going to teach this kid what's the difference between a amateur star and a pro veteran. What's the difference between 3 rounds and 12.
> 
> 
> 
> From March 1st Salido shall be known as the Chupacabra, because he slays GOATS! WARLANDO!


:ibutt

Warlando by KO!


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Oh yeah. 4 months vs 1 month and 3 months is a bit stupid. How about 3 months all way round for myself, you and @The Undefeated Gaul ?


1 month makes no difference when you're banned for that long. I have no like or dislike for you so it is really indifference. You're going to miss the Mayweather stuff because of your dislike for Loma.

----------

Anyway, one extra point that someone can make is that, well...Lomachenko when he throws light punches which do not necessarily land, he's actually measuring his opponent, or setting up a big shot, what Salido can do is try to negate this. I think it was a right hook that I've seen on an occasion or two that can work. Maybe with Salido's good understanding of timing, counter with something he's good at i.e combination, he can potentially get a level of success from it but Salido will be clasping onto straws on March 1st.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Oh yeah. 4 months vs 1 month and 3 months is a bit stupid. How about 3 months all way round for myself, you and @The Undefeated Gaul ?


Sounds good to me. I could be so productive with three months away from here, sadly that's not going to happen.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Salido by dec, perhaps late TKO. I've said several times now why I believe Salido takes this and I stick by it. The only worry I have is whether Salido is over the hill or not. Boxers of his style (pressure fighters) are usually done physically or retired by his age e.g. Frazier, Marciano and Salido has been in the pro game much longer than both. I have the version of Salido that beat JuanMa 2-3 years ago in my head I only hope he isn't too far gone. He's going to teach this kid what's the difference between a amateur star and a pro veteran. What's the difference between 3 rounds and 12.
> 
> 
> 
> From March 1st Salido shall be known as the Chupacabra, because he slays GOATS! WARLANDO!


So if Lomachenko wins it's only because Salido was over the hill?


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

I'm coming back from South America in June so I'd like to come back and see what I've missed before possibly joining the military. I dunno @Lunny can decide.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> So if Lomachenko wins it's only because Salido was over the hill?


Never said that. I said that's my worry. Why do you care what I think anyway? If your boy wins in the manner you're thinking then you won't see me round here for a long time and Loma will have a marching band of followers with you being the retarded drum major leading them. If Loma barely scraps by then people are going to be saying what happens if he faced Salido of 2 years ago?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Never said that. I said that's my worry. Why do you care what I think anyway? If your boy wins in the manner you're thinking then you won't see me round here for a long time and Loma will have a marching band of followers with you being the retarded drum major leading them. If Loma barely scraps by then people are going to be saying what happens if he faced Salido of 2 years ago?


I don't give a shit what you think, I'm just trying to clarify the fact that you're not going to give Lomachenko any credit either way due to your emotional issues. 
What was so special about the Salido of 2 years ago? The same Salido that Garcia whipped is the same Salido that Gamboa whipped. The same Salido who knocked out chinny JML. Before he stopped JML for the second time he almost got stopped himself by Haya. I've seen no signs that he's faded or gotten old. You're just trying to cover your ass you pussy.
If Loma barely scrapes by we're still going to have him winning a title in his second fight, and people will be saying what happens if Lomachenko had more pro experience? You're right though, if that happened I'd expect the same dumb shits who had written Rigo off after Cordoba to do the same thing with Loma.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

If there's anything that will get Salido out of there, it'll be that left bodyshot Loma throws.

Loma by UD.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I don't give a shit what you think, I'm just trying to clarify the fact that you're not going to give Lomachenko any credit either way due to your emotional issues.
> What was so special about the Salido of 2 years ago? The same Salido that Garcia whipped is the same Salido that Gamboa whipped. The same Salido who knocked out chinny JML. Before he stopped JML for the second time he almost got stopped himself by Haya. I've seen no signs that he's faded or gotten old. You're just trying to cover your ass you pussy.
> If Loma barely scrapes by we're still going to have him winning a title in his second fight, and people will be saying what happens if Lomachenko had more pro experience? You're right though, if that happened I'd expect the same dumb shits who had written Rigo off after Cordoba to do the same thing with Loma.


If you don't care why reply? I've said before again and again it would be a very solid win. If was trying to cover myself I wouldn't agree to the ban bets.

Also no just no Salido of the Gamboa fight is not the Salido of the Garcia fight. Salido of the Gamboa fight had just avenged his loss to Cruz, a solid win, and would then go on to beat despite the hype and being an underdog the at the time highly touted JuanMa. I had the Gamboa fight by only 2 points for Gamboa (when the 2 points deduction is taken into account). Since the first Lopez fight like you keep saying he struggled with Haya, fought a tough fight with JuanMa and got a bad beating by the much larger, power punching Garcia plus a few fights in between.

You said Loma doesn't need experience. You said he's ready as did he. He's 25 and has, all things considered, 404 fights under his belt. This guy is someone who after 1 fight was going to beat Mayweather 10:2, Barrera, Morales, Pep, Saddler etc. Sounds like you're the one trying to cover your ass pussy. Shouldn't you be off training pro athletes and masturbating to NFL players?


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> If there's anything that will get Salido out of there, it'll be that left bodyshot Loma throws.
> 
> Loma by UD.


Have you ever seen Salido hurt to the body? Curious I've only seen his more "major" fights.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I don't give a shit what you think, I'm just trying to clarify the fact that you're not going to give Lomachenko any credit either way due to your emotional issues.
> What was so special about the Salido of 2 years ago? The same Salido that Garcia whipped is the same Salido that Gamboa whipped. The same Salido who knocked out chinny JML. Before he stopped JML for the second time he almost got stopped himself by Haya. I've seen no signs that he's faded or gotten old. You're just trying to cover your ass you pussy.
> If Loma barely scrapes by we're still going to have him winning a title in his second fight, and people will be saying what happens if Lomachenko had more pro experience? You're right though, if that happened I'd expect the same dumb shits who had written Rigo off after Cordoba to do the same thing with Loma.


'Salido is past prime' just comes from 1. He got dropped and looked less impressive in his fight against Mikey Garcia 2. He has had all these wars. They put two and two together.

I don't buy into this argument:
1. He had the killer instinct and looked very good against Orlando Cruz (better than he did against some random like Haya for example, before people piss on Orlando Cruz). 
2. He gets dropped a lot by many different opposition. Even before Juanma for example.
3. Just because he performs not so well against top opposition, it doesn't mean he's no longer the same fighter, it just means he faced two very good fighters. We're not talking someone like Devon Alexander here, we're talking Mikey Garcia and Yuriorkis Gamboa. These dudes at 126lbs are fucking stars.
4. Salido yet got up after being knocked down many times by Mikey Garcia and actually started to look impressive, he was tagging Mikey more before the broken nose Mikey sustained.

So if Lomachenko beats Salido easily or Salido looks unimpressive, it's not because of Salido, it's because of Loma. Lomachenko is a different animal to all of the guys Salido has fought recently. Of course, Salido can still come in looking aged overnight but you have to keep a close eye and see if it's because of Lomachenko that he doesn't look good or if it's because of himself. Lomadoubters wouldn't really be able to distinguish this because of their lack of understanding of Lomachenko.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Lomachenko will stop Salido inside a few rounds.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Sidenote: Because Vasyl is in California, we're going to see a lot of ESNEWS Vasyl Lomachenko videos now, which is very good.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

It's easy.

1 has tried

All have failed


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

My original pick:



Bogotazo said:


> Salido has a chance but I favor Loma. Last time Salido faced a skilled ring general with power, he took repeated round-trip visits to the canvas. Loma looked a bit rushed at times and took some to the body, but in the worst case scenario, Loma has the height and fire power to land the better shots and fight Salido off of him.
> 
> Also Cruz was circling well, keeping Salido tentative with that jab, and could have had more success if he only let that left hand go more. Anytime he backed Salido up, he was ineffective. But Loma, he'll pick his spots better and land with authority.


Probably sticking with that. Salido's only more worn at this stage. I'm sure he'll come in determined, but I don't think he'll be as sharp and only knows one trajectory.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Remember all the hype and excitement that Francisco Bojado had?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Loma's swift movement is going to be huge asset in getting the KO.


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

Loma by TKO, war loma :ibutt


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> 'Salido is past prime' just comes from 1. He got dropped and looked less impressive in his fight against Mikey Garcia 2. He has had all these wars. They put two and two together.
> 
> I don't buy into this argument:
> 1. He had the killer instinct and looked very good against Orlando Cruz (better than he did against some random like Haya for example, before people piss on Orlando Cruz).
> ...


Orlando Cruz is average. Not very good at all.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Loma TKO for me. Salido is going to take a lot of fuckin leather in this fight. Loma punches too fast and his combinations are brilliant.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> *The Undefeated Gaul's Prediction​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice

Salido by KO.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Salido winning would be sweet...
But he is waaaaaay past his best & Loma will shine.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I would like to see Lomachenko knocked out because the reaction will be funny..................that's what boxing is.. amusing ourselves.
Come on these boxers won't piss on you if you were on fire, so why care about them? Let's just see bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang action and call it a day.

We wanna be entertained and amused.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

I think Lomachenko will win a decision but voted Salido by KO just incase it happens and I can say that I called it, which I wouldn't be surprised to see happen. I don't think Lomachenko stops him though


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Loma W 12, clearly. It probably won't be easy, but Vasyl should win comfortably on the scorecards.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Have you ever seen Salido hurt to the body? Curious I've only seen his more "major" fights.


Haven't seen it either but Loma's bodyshot is impressively precise and accurate. If it lands, Salido will have problems, it'll be interesting to see.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

loma will kill him easy


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Loma in 8 or 9 at most.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

All these guys saying Loma has me nervous...especially if Salido can make it past round 6.


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

I've been out of the loop for a long time, didn't even realise this was happening until there now :-( As a long time Lomachenko fan I'll be hoping he wins, but as I said I have been out of the loop for a while, so I'm not even sure how Salido has been looking recently. Therefore I cant give a proper prediction, but I'll be cheering for Loma. If he's able to get the stoppage against an experienced guy like Salido in his second pro fight, that would be a pretty big deal.

My love of boxing is slowly being rekindled :bbb


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Your third reason, Salido getting rocked by a short left, is the most intriguing to me. Guys who have been in a lot of wars often hit a point where the chin just isn't what it used to be. Salido needs a granite chin to pull off his pressure style. And if the chin has been cracked, your prediction is very reasonable.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I would like to see Lomachenko knocked out because the reaction will be funny..................that's what boxing is.. amusing ourselves.
> Come on these boxers won't piss on you if you were on fire, so why care about them? Let's just see bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang bang action and call it a day.
> 
> We wanna be entertained and amused.


...?



Post Box said:


> I think Lomachenko will win a decision but voted Salido by KO just incase it happens and I can say that I called it, which I wouldn't be surprised to see happen. I don't think Lomachenko stops him though


lol Post Box that is not going to count.



The Sweet Science said:


> Loma W 12, clearly. It probably won't be easy, but Vasyl should win comfortably on the scorecards.


A lot of people are saying KO, I think a UD is a very plausible outcome.



Matty lll said:


> I've been out of the loop for a long time, didn't even realise this was happening until there now :-( As a long time Lomachenko fan I'll be hoping he wins, but as I said I have been out of the loop for a while, so I'm not even sure how Salido has been looking recently. Therefore I cant give a proper prediction, but I'll be cheering for Loma. If he's able to get the stoppage against an experienced guy like Salido in his second pro fight, that would be a pretty big deal.
> 
> My love of boxing is slowly being rekindled :bbb


A drunkard member + a Loma fan :cheers



Flea Man said:


> Orlando Cruz is average. Not very good at all.


Yeah deffo average but Salido's performance against this average dude was impressive.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Haven't seen it either but Loma's bodyshot is impressively precise and accurate. If it lands, Salido will have problems, it'll be interesting to see.


I think pressure fighters due to their crouch and style are particularly difficult to tag to the body. I don't recall guys like Marciano, Armstrong, Frazier etc getting tagged a whole lot there. They keep their centre of gravity low and their head forward so their opponent throwing a shot to their body opens them up for counters. They get tagged more to the face however. Of course Salido is no Marciano or Frazier but just as an example.

One thing Salido impresses me with is his own speed and combinations. Bar Garcia who he couldn't get near due to his distance controlling style and huge power, Salido lands lots of shots on everybody he faces. Great body attack, left hook and overhand right. His heart cannot come into question and his ability to survive is excellent. Loma doesn't know the pro game like Salido if Salido gets hurt bad he knows exactly what to do while at the same time Loma will want to not shoot his load too early. I can't wait for this fight, although it would suck if Salido lost then I'd be on vacation for a while.

A issue I'm nervous about is headbutting. Salido's style is one where he leads with his head and Loma is a Southpaw. It's only inevitable they clash heads. Hope the fight doesn't become a TD or TKO because of something like that.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

I'll go with Loma by UD. I think getting rounds in would behoove him to adjust to the professional game. But the guy is damn good, so a mid/late stoppage isn't out of the question.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Salido has been on a steady decline following his first win over Juanma. Each fight after that, he's shown that he's become more and more vulnerable to lesser fighters and it seems like his chin as also deteriorated. Getting dropped by unheralded Haya twice, Juanma once off a very short counter, and Garcia off punches without full power are a worrying sign. I believe that if this fight had happened after Salido had fought Gamboa/before fighting Juanma, Salido would have a much better chance, but now he's reaching the end of his career and has been in too many battles to hold off a talent like Lomachenko.

Lomachenko TKO 7 after surgically picking Salido apart, but not after some small and anxious moments.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> I think pressure fighters due to their crouch and style are particularly difficult to tag to the body. I don't recall guys like Marciano, Armstrong, Frazier etc getting tagged a whole lot there. They keep their centre of gravity low and their head forward so their opponent throwing a shot to their body opens them up for counters. They get tagged more to the face however. Of course Salido is no Marciano or Frazier but just as an example.
> 
> One thing Salido impresses me with is his own speed and combinations. Bar Garcia who he couldn't get near due to his distance controlling style and huge power, Salido lands lots of shots on everybody he faces. Great body attack, left hook and overhand right. His heart cannot come into question and his ability to survive is excellent. Loma doesn't know the pro game like Salido if Salido gets hurt bad he knows exactly what to do while at the same time Loma will want to not shoot his load too early. I can't wait for this fight, although it would suck if Salido lost then I'd be on vacation for a while.
> 
> A issue I'm nervous about is headbutting. Salido's style is one where he leads with his head and Loma is a Southpaw. It's only inevitable they clash heads. Hope the fight doesn't become a TD or TKO because of something like that.


Salido got plenty close to Garcia, he was landing shots and coming on strong before the headbutt stopped it. I thought Gamboa kept out of trouble more than Garcia did.
Pro game pro game blah blah blah. You're about to look the dumbass you are on March 1st.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The one thing it's NOT going to be is Salido by decision: If the fight is close, but goes to the cards, do you really think they'll hand Loma a loss?



I could see a draw, as that would set up a lucrative re-match, so that's how I voted. - but my gut says Loma by KO.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

HBO feature to be shown on Lomachenko

http://www.proboxing-fans.com/vasyl-lomachenko-hbo-video-feature_022414/


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Tennis ball on the hat is pretty cool. Might give that a try.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> I think pressure fighters due to their crouch and style are particularly difficult to tag to the body. I don't recall guys like Marciano, Armstrong, Frazier etc getting tagged a whole lot there. They keep their centre of gravity low and their head forward so their opponent throwing a shot to their body opens them up for counters. They get tagged more to the face however. Of course Salido is no Marciano or Frazier but just as an example.
> 
> One thing Salido impresses me with is his own speed and combinations. Bar Garcia who he couldn't get near due to his distance controlling style and huge power, Salido lands lots of shots on everybody he faces. Great body attack, left hook and overhand right. His heart cannot come into question and his ability to survive is excellent. Loma doesn't know the pro game like Salido if Salido gets hurt bad he knows exactly what to do while at the same time Loma will want to not shoot his load too early. I can't wait for this fight, although it would suck if Salido lost then I'd be on vacation for a while.
> 
> A issue I'm nervous about is headbutting. Salido's style is one where he leads with his head and Loma is a Southpaw. It's only inevitable they clash heads. Hope the fight doesn't become a TD or TKO because of something like that.


One thing Salido won't do is be able to defend himself from the body shot that put Ramirez out. Look at the way Salido comes forward, he's asking for that shot. Nevertheless, Loma is expert at measuring distance, and we've seen he has power with the body shots. It's weird to mention overhand rights when I haven't seen/recall Loma take an single overhand right on his career. Salido has crazy heart, can't help but respect a man who started out with losses, improved so much, gets up from knockdowns and is never discouraged from taking a hit. I think you said that you'd like to see him vs Rigo because Salido won't stop coming. Although Salido is big, I couldn't agree more. Would definitely love to see it.



Pork N Chili said:


> Salido has been on a steady decline following his first win over Juanma. Each fight after that, he's shown that he's become more and more vulnerable to lesser fighters and it seems like his chin as also deteriorated. Getting dropped by unheralded Haya twice, Juanma once off a very short counter, and Garcia off punches without full power are a worrying sign. I believe that if this fight had happened after Salido had fought Gamboa/before fighting Juanma, Salido would have a much better chance, but now he's reaching the end of his career and has been in too many battles to hold off a talent like Lomachenko.
> 
> Lomachenko TKO 7 after surgically picking Salido apart, but not after some small and anxious moments.


Read this post though 
http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...ad-*Poll-added&p=996715&viewfull=1#post996715



MadcapMaxie said:


> Tennis ball on the hat is pretty cool. Might give that a try.


I made this in October :lol: usually do it fast paced as soon as I get up in the morning. Wakes me up. Now I'm on tinypic flex I might as well upload a few holiday snaps on the lounge.









EDIT: Haven't seen/don't recall.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> HBO feature to be shown on Lomachenko
> 
> http://www.proboxing-fans.com/vasyl-lomachenko-hbo-video-feature_022414/


Nice. I can't believe it's almost March. Lomachenko decision.


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

I've decided to become a lomatard :happy


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Aint nothing like having shisha and watching a Loma amateur fight. looool


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Jonnybravo said:


> I've decided to become a lomatard :happy


Congratulations


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm a bit confused. 

From reading threads here I was under the impression that the laws of physics mean it's impossible to hit Loma. 

But I've just seen a picture of him with some bruising around his eye. 

Has he walked into a door? Fallen down the stairs? Are the laws of physics as we know them a complete farce?

Help!!!


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> I'm a bit confused.
> 
> From reading threads here I was under the impression that the laws of physics mean it's impossible to hit Loma.
> 
> ...


What picture is that? If it's post-Ramirez then it's from a headbutt in the 4th round


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> What picture is that? If it's post-Ramirez then it's from a headbutt in the 4th round


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


>


Yep, taken straight after the Ramirez fight. Do your research clown, headbutt in the 4th round :deal


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Yep, taken straight after the Ramirez fight. Do your research clown, headbutt in the 4th round :deal


Genuinely embarrassed for you.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Guys I had no idea it was a leap year this year. You have no idea how excited I am that it's only in a few days!

edit: Ok so Mayweather announcement is done. He has announced that he doesn't have the balls that Lomachenko does, which is what his career tells us too. 

I'll be back on CHB in a few days.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Genuinely embarrassed for you.


Why? You're the dumbass here. If you want to talk about something it's a good idea to not be totally clueless about it, but hey that's just my opinion.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Why? You're the dumbass here. If you want to talk about something it's a good idea to not be totally clueless about it, but hey that's just my opinion.


:lol:

Sorry for not watching Loma's fights in slow motion to convince myself he never got hit.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Sorry for not watching Loma's fights in slow motion to convince myself he never got hit.


All you had to do was pay attention to the commentary or the post fight interview. Is that too hard for you? Maybe if you don't know you shouldn't assume, then I wouldn't have to waste my time correcting you.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


>


That one headbutt bruised underneath his right eye. On the side of his left eye. On the right side of his temple. As well as the top left of his temple. That's some head Ramirez has.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> That one headbutt bruised underneath his right eye. On the side of his left eye. On the right side of his temple. As well as the top left of his temple. That's some head Ramirez has.


Did you watch the fight? Did you also know that head clashes between southpaw and orthodox boxers are common? Did you know that Ramirez was trying to make Lomachenko uncomfortable by rushing in with his head down winging punches for the four rounds it lasted? The major mark appeared on his right cheek after a headbutt in the fourth round. The commentators mentioned it and Lomachenko mentioned it afterwards as well. Stop trying to pretend that he got a beating, try to use your own eyes and watch the fight you dumb shit.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> I think pressure fighters due to their crouch and style are particularly difficult to tag to the body. I don't recall guys like Marciano, Armstrong, Frazier etc getting tagged a whole lot there. They keep their centre of gravity low and their head forward so their opponent throwing a shot to their body opens them up for counters. They get tagged more to the face however. Of course Salido is no Marciano or Frazier but just as an example.
> 
> One thing Salido impresses me with is his own speed and combinations. Bar Garcia who he couldn't get near due to his distance controlling style and huge power, Salido lands lots of shots on everybody he faces. Great body attack, left hook and overhand right. His heart cannot come into question and his ability to survive is excellent. Loma doesn't know the pro game like Salido if Salido gets hurt bad he knows exactly what to do while at the same time Loma will want to not shoot his load too early. I can't wait for this fight, although it would suck if Salido lost then I'd be on vacation for a while.
> 
> *A issue I'm nervous about is headbutting. Salido's style is one where he leads with his head and Loma is a Southpaw. It's only inevitable they clash heads. Hope the fight doesn't become a TD or TKO because of something like that.*





Dealt_with said:


> Did you watch the fight? Did you also know that head clashes between southpaw and orthodox boxers are common? Did you know that Ramirez was trying to make Lomachenko uncomfortable by rushing in with his head down winging punches for the four rounds it lasted? The major mark appeared on his right cheek after a headbutt in the fourth round. The commentators mentioned it and Lomachenko mentioned it afterwards as well. Stop trying to pretend that he got a beating, try to use your own eyes and watch the fight you dumb shit.


Yeah I do.

Yes I did watch it as I have said at least 5 times in the last month. Stop trying to pretend like Loma doesn't get hit and as if in the 3 and a half rounds of fighting all those 4 major markings on his face were all caused by Ramirez's head. You telling anyone to use their eyes when watching a fight is ironic. Why are you even on CHB? Shouldn't you be reading some 50 year old Soviet physiology report or training professional athletes?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Yeah I do.
> 
> Yes I did watch it as I have said at least 5 times in the last month. Stop trying to pretend like Loma doesn't get hit and as if in the 3 and a half rounds of fighting all those 4 major markings on his face were all caused by Ramirez's head. You telling anyone to use their eyes when watching a fight is ironic. Why are you even on CHB? Shouldn't you be reading some 50 year old Soviet physiology report or training professional athletes?


So point out all these times Lomachenko was hit with punches causing these marks? You know head clashes happen, you say you've watched the fight 5 times, and you still don't know the marks were caused by head clashes? I give you more credit than you deserve.

That's the great thing about my job, I have plenty of spare time. Granted I should be spending it more productively than talking to the likes of you on a boxing forum.

Remember you have to stick around for 24 hours before your ban bet is in place, I'm looking forward to your excuses :yep


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> All you had to do was pay attention to the commentary or the post fight interview. Is that too hard for you? Maybe if you don't know you shouldn't assume, then I wouldn't have to waste my time correcting you.


"Waste your time" - don't make me laugh. You live to talk about Lomachenko on here. It's your life. I bet you think about him every single day. Hence my embarrassment on your behalf.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

shaunster101 said:


> "Waste your time" - don't make me laugh. You live to talk about Lomachenko on here. It's your life. I bet you think about him every single day. Hence my embarrassment on your behalf.


I'm still not sure whether he's a good poster right up his own arse or whether he's a truly abysmal troll.

Either way I wish cancer on him.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> I'm still not sure whether he's a good poster right up his own arse or whether he's a truly abysmal troll.
> 
> Either way I wish cancer on him.


I just think he's a guy with an obsession. He's built Lomachenko up to in his own mind the point where he can't even tolerate someone implying he got hit a couple of times on his last fight.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

shaunster101 said:


> I just think he's a guy with an obsession. He's built Lomachenko up to in his own mind the point where he can't even tolerate someone implying he got hit a couple of times on his last fight.


Haven't you heard; he's the first ever totally infallible fighter.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> I'm still not sure whether he's a good poster right up his own arse or whether he's a truly abysmal troll.
> 
> Either way I wish cancer on him.


Dealt_With is a troll. People have to realize there are numerous types of trolls. It's not just one big segment. It's multiple segments.

There's the incredibly obvious ones that lack quality but make up for it in sheer quantity. (MVC)
There's the repetitive ones who basically rehash their single formulated opinions over and over.(Vladimir23)
There's the self abusive ones who you can't really insult since they feed on your insults. They usually type outrageous one line sentences ending with a !.
(Slugger) A prime example will be:
'I bet you get beaten up in school like the BETA that you are !!!!.'

Than there's the 'intelligent' ones who basically integrate their own core beliefs but advance it into such heights as to make it absurd yet do it in such a way that you think that person is not trolling but just incredibly bias. They usually type in perfect grammatical tones and use big words along with facts+stats.
The greatest example of this is Bailey(Calzaghe Fan) Dealt_With haven't achieved that elite status yet but is attempting to get there.
In other words, Dealt_With is definitely a Loma fan just like Bailey is definitely a Calzaghe fan, but they take it to such heights as to garner attention.

These are only some of the sub segments of trolls that exist. There's at least 10 more types.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Dealt_With is a troll. People have to realize there are numerous types of trolls. It's not just one big segment. It's multiple segments.
> 
> There's the incredibly obvious ones that lack quality but make up for it in sheer quantity. (MVC)
> There's the repetitive ones who basically rehash their single formulated opinions over and over.(Vladimir23)
> ...


Nice breakdown.

Which kinda' troll are you?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Nice breakdown.
> 
> Which kinda' troll are you?


Felix is the truth.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Dealt_With is a troll. People have to realize there are numerous types of trolls. It's not just one big segment. It's multiple segments.
> 
> There's the incredibly obvious ones that lack quality but make up for it in sheer quantity. (MVC)
> There's the repetitive ones who basically rehash their single formulated opinions over and over.(Vladimir23)
> ...


Mr. Expert. Don't forget about the complete attention whores like johnstown


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Dealt_With is a troll. People have to realize there are numerous types of trolls. It's not just one big segment. It's multiple segments.
> 
> There's the incredibly obvious ones that lack quality but make up for it in sheer quantity. (MVC)
> There's the repetitive ones who basically rehash their single formulated opinions over and over.(Vladimir23)
> ...


I'm totally legit bruh


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> The one thing it's NOT going to be is Salido by decision: If the fight is close, but goes to the cards, do you really think they'll hand Loma a loss?
> 
> I could see a draw, as that would set up a lucrative re-match, so that's how I voted. - but my gut says Loma by KO.


it in texas so anything can happen

who in their right mind would lay -600 on a boxer with a total of one professional fight that has never fought over four rounds, two minute rounds no less, against a guy that has shown the willingness to do anything and everything to win?

salidos not coming out pressuring, hes going to see what this guys made of in the championship rounds.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Arum has Loma 'top 5 in the world' (Teddy already has him in his p4p top 10), Lomachenko is ready to go 30/40 rounds

http://www.boxingscene.com/arum-already-considers-lomachenko-top-5-world--75049


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> it in texas so anything can happen
> 
> who in their right mind would lay -600 on a boxer with a total of one professional fight that has never fought over four rounds, two minute rounds no less, against a guy that has shown the willingness to do anything and everything to win?
> 
> salidos not coming out pressuring, hes going to see what this guys made of in the championship rounds.


Amateur rounds have been 3x3min for a while now, and Lomachenko has already had a number of fights in the WSB without headgear over 5 rounds.

Salido has already said he plans to start fast and make Lomachenko uncomfortable from the beginning. Salido would be a fool to be banking on Lomachenko losing steam in the later rounds and to give away early rounds to Lomachenko. That would be a case of hoping for the best rather than making it happen himself. If Lomachenko has a good chin and good stamina then he would've already given away the fight because he was banking on something he couldn't know.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Loma :ibutt!!!!!


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Loma :ibutt!!!!!


Join the express dickhead, there's not much time left


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> If there's anything that will get Salido out of there, it'll be that left bodyshot Loma throws.
> 
> Loma by UD.


Agreed
I still feel Salido endures the first half and makes some good work on second half of te fight. Can't wait


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Join the express dickhead, there's not much time left


I've always been on. Just not as um, 'vocal' as you and Gaul :lol:


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Amateur rounds have been 3x3min for a while now, and Lomachenko has already had a number of fights in the WSB without headgear over 5 rounds.
> 
> Salido has already said he plans to start fast and make Lomachenko uncomfortable from the beginning. Salido would be a fool to be banking on Lomachenko losing steam in the later rounds and to give away early rounds to Lomachenko. That would be a case of hoping for the best rather than making it happen himself. If Lomachenko has a good chin and good stamina then he would've already given away the fight because he was banking on something he couldn't know.


did not know the three minute rounds in the olympics. thanks.

i think that most would agree that if lomachencko has a good chin and good stamina(the ability to go 12 at a sustained pace) then salido really has no hope.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Throw me in.


Dealt_with said:


> Join the express dickhead, there's not much time left


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I've always been on. Just not as um, 'vocal' as you and Gaul :lol:


If you're not in my signature then you're not on! You're there, but you're lucky :cheers



Brnxhands said:


> Throw me in.


Done, and welcome.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> If you're not in my signature then you're not on! You're there, but you're lucky :cheers
> 
> Done, and welcome.


After the Broner badluck I had to stay quiet for a bit, but thanks let's do this :happy arty


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> did not know the three minute rounds in the olympics. thanks.
> 
> i think that most would agree that if lomachencko has a good chin and good stamina(the ability to go 12 at a sustained pace) then salido really has no hope.


All Salido has is a lucky punch imo, if he can't get Loma out with a single shot at some stage of the fight then he's not going to win. Loma's defence, footwork and focus is too much to be getting hit with consecutive shots so even if he's getting hurt by Salido he'll be able to stay out of trouble. Stamina won't be an issue, he regularly spars 15 rounds and his father claims that he is trained for 30, 40 rounds. Lomachenko has been preparing for the pro game since he was an amateur, combined with a lifetime of training and what is reported to be an insane work ethic then he's going to have no problems in that regard. He's not going to overwhelmed by the occasion either, people can say what they want about amateur boxing but it can't be denied that fighting for Olympic Gold is a big stage. For Lomachenko that was the primary boxing goal, and he's won two golds. He's dealt with the pressure and expectations for a long time and he has a vision to create history in the pro game. He's not looking past Salido but he knows that he's just a stepping stone to bigger and better things.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Lol what a circle jerk. 

Salido gonna spank your boy bad. Make him cry like he did when he lost. Bitch ass.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

SALIDO

"I have being an underdog all my professional career and this fight is no different. I come to fight and do the best I can and I don't pick my opponents and never have.
I know why Lomachenko is getting this opportunity. He was one of the best amateur boxers and has two gold medals. I came up the hard way and I worked hard for everything I have."

When asked if Lomachenko was ready for an experienced fighter like him:
"I guess we will find out on Saturday night. He does have skills. He has fast hands, moves well in the ring, but we will see in the ring if he can take my pressure and constant work rate that I will dish out to him."

LOMACHENKO

"I am not nervous at all. I am the one who chose this path to a world title fight.
All of this was my decision. Salido has fought the best of the best. He will be a hard fighter to defeat. I like fighters like him with the tough Mexican style. It makes it so much more challenging. Salido is a great champion because he is calm, never talks trash, is cold-blooded and has beaten the best. This is a real fight, a battle."

Read more at http://www.boxingnews24.com/2014/02...-my-pressure-on-saturday/#9EWoIGWOUbtufWG5.99


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Lol what a circle jerk.
> 
> Salido gonna spank your boy bad. Make him cry like he did when he lost. Bitch ass.


Look who it is. You haven't been talking much lately pussy. You don't even know why you're picking Salido, or what's going on. Too emotional, you need to calm down so you can think clearly. During your three month ban maybe should reflect on how YDKSAB.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Look who it is. You haven't been talking much lately pussy. You don't even know why you're picking Salido, or what's going on. Too emotional, you need to calm down so you can think clearly. During your three month ban maybe should reflect on how YDKSAB.


TRUE DAT.

Been busy ****** ass ******, I'm not hiding I've made it very clear that Salido's gonna punk that little cry baby bitch. I'd love to see the excuses you gonna make when he comes out bruised, cut and beaten the fuck up. Probably say that Salido's corners were throwing hammers at him from outside the ring or something. If I do get banned I don't really care I've got shit going on and half that time I'll be in South America anyway. You on the other hand will be on here continuing your sad existence that revolves purely around a single boxer who would probably run away from you if he ever met you.

Just to let you know Dealt with I'm fairly certain Loma has a girlfriend, but I dunno maybe after Salido beats that ass she'll dump him and go with a real man like Salido. You could be the re-bound girl?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> TRUE DAT.
> 
> Been busy ****** ass ******, I'm not hiding I've made it very clear that Salido's gonna punk that little cry baby bitch. I'd love to see the excuses you gonna make when he comes out bruised, cut and beaten the fuck up. Probably say that Salido's corners were throwing hammers at him from outside the ring or something. If I do get banned I don't really care I've got shit going on and half that time I'll be in South America anyway. You on the other hand will be on here continuing your sad existence that revolves purely around a single boxer who would probably run away from you if he ever met you.
> 
> Just to let you know Dealt with I'm fairly certain Loma has a girlfriend, but I dunno maybe after Salido beats that ass she'll dump him and go with a real man like Salido. You could be the re-bound girl?


That was truly hilarious, well done :rolleyes
What are you doing in South America, putting a wig on and making some money? I know what you're up to, always bringing sexuality into boxing discussions. That closet door is ready to burst, you're going to South America to let yourself free. 
Make sure you hang around after the fight, then you can fuck off forever and choke on dicks until your ass is content.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> That was truly hilarious, well done :rolleyes
> What are you doing in South America, putting a wig on and making some money? I know what you're up to, always bringing sexuality into boxing discussions. That closet door is ready to burst, you're going to South America to let yourself free.
> Make sure you hang around after the fight, then you can fuck off forever and choke on dicks until your ass is content.


Okay.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Okay.


:verysad How did you come to be such a pussy..


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

@dealtwith

Do you usually masturbate for the entire duration of a Loma fight, timing your climax to synchronise with the end of the fight, or do you tend to have several shorter wanks?


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

shaunster101 said:


> @dealtwith
> 
> Do you usually masturbate for the entire duration of a Loma fight, timing your climax to synchronise with the end of the fight, or do you tend to have several shorter wanks?


:lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Look who it is. You haven't been talking much lately pussy. You don't even know why you're picking Salido, or what's going on. Too emotional, you need to calm down so you can think clearly. During your three month ban maybe should reflect on how YDKSAB.





Dealt_with said:


> That was truly hilarious, well done :rolleyes
> What are you doing in South America, putting a wig on and making some money? I know what you're up to, always bringing sexuality into boxing discussions. That closet door is ready to burst, you're going to South America to let yourself free.
> Make sure you hang around after the fight, then you can fuck off forever and choke on dicks until your ass is content.


Way to hold a rational discusion. Again.:verysad


Dealt_with said:


> :verysad How did you come to be such a pussy..


Way to hold a rational discussion. Again.atsch



shaunster101 said:


> @dealtwith
> 
> Do you usually masturbate for the entire duration of a Loma fight, timing your climax to synchronise with the end of the fight, or do you tend to have several shorter wanks?


 Classic shaunster :rofl


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Lomachenko workout highlights. It looks like from the pad work that they are trying to replicate Gamboa's performance against Salido, I like the way they are working on clinching to reset Salido when necessary. Garcia lacked this is in his performance against Salido, which is why I think he took more punishment and was less impressive than Gamboa against Salido imo.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Way to hold a rational discusion. Again.:verysad
> 
> Way to hold a rational discussion. Again.atsch
> 
> Classic shaunster :rofl


Look it's the tomato can that tomato cans tune-up against to prepare for other tomato cans, our one and only 0-1 boxer from down under.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Look who it is. You haven't been talking much lately pussy. You don't even know why you're picking Salido, or what's going on. Too emotional, you need to calm down so you can think clearly. During your three month ban maybe should reflect on how YDKSAB.





Dealt_with said:


> That was truly hilarious, well done :rolleyes
> What are you doing in South America, putting a wig on and making some money? I know what you're up to, always bringing sexuality into boxing discussions. That closet door is ready to burst, you're going to South America to let yourself free.
> Make sure you hang around after the fight, then you can fuck off forever and choke on dicks until your ass is content.





Dealt_with said:


> :verysad How did you come to be such a pussy..





Dealt_with said:


> Look it's the tomato can that tomato cans tune-up against to prepare for other tomato cans, our one and only 0-1 boxer from down under.


:hi:


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm sticking with my prediction that there will be no surprises here and Lomachenko will stop Salido inside of 5 rounds. 

To those saying 'Salido is not past his best' he also isn't brilliant either, and Lomachenko has all the advantages as well as being a special looking prospect. 

Lomachenko would've dealt with Orlando Cruz inside of a few rounds.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> I'm sticking with my prediction that there will be no surprises here and Lomachenko will stop Salido inside of 5 rounds.
> 
> To those saying 'Salido is not past his best' he also isn't brilliant either, and Lomachenko has all the advantages as well as being a special looking prospect.
> 
> Lomachenko would've dealt with Orlando Cruz inside of a few rounds.


Salido isn't as average as you make him out to be, he's still a legit beltholder who also happens to be Garcia's and Gamboa's best victory, and Lomachenko is taking him on in his second fight. Loma has never been 12 and Salido is a fighter with the style to trouble anyone.
If Salido was from the '40s you'd be calling him an ATG so it's hard to take you seriously when you talk modern boxing.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Salido isn't as average as you make him out to be


Never said he was average. I said he wasn't brilliant, though he is definitely a World class fighter. Not exactly the strongest era, though we differ on that stance.



Dealt_with said:


> he's still a legit beltholder


Absolute horseshit, and clearly you have very low standards. Are you happy with there being more than one 'champion'? Do you even know what champion means? He just beat Orlando Cruz, who is pretty average, for a vacant strap. You're hyping him up only so you can hype up Loma's victory. Just because the champ' has left the division and the former champ' picks up a victory doesn't mean divisional dominance reverts to him. Especially when he's only beaten Cruz, who is not a bad fighter but no great shakes.



Dealt_with said:


> who also happens to be Garcia's and Gamboa's best victory, and Lomachenko is taking him on in his second fight. Loma has never been 12 and Salido is a fighter with the style to trouble anyone.


Yes, and he'd be a very good win regardless. I'm not dismissing the importance of this victory, especially at this stage of Lomachenko's pro career. It's not an affirmer of ATG talent/ability though, although I consider Lomachenko a special prospect indeed and one of the greatest amateurs of all time.



Dealt_with said:


> If Salido was from the '40s you'd be calling him an ATG so it's hard to take you seriously when you talk modern boxing.


In fact I'm one of the least likely to throw around the 'ATG' tag, as I have very high standards. Name me one fighter from yesteryear at a similar level to Salido that I've thrown that level of compliment at and I'll give you a pat on the back.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Salido has IMO the best record of any belt holder at 126. Mares might have a better overall resume but at 126 he cannot compare. Gradovich has Dib. Jhonny has Mares and Mtagwa. Of course Salido is a career Feather and these guys aren't but still.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Salido has IMO the best record of any belt holder at 126. Mares might have a better overall resume but at 126 he cannot compare. Gradovich has Dib. Jhonny has Mares and Mtagwa. Of course Salido is a career Feather and these guys aren't but still.


It's about form as well. (Jhonny also has Hasegawa but lost to Ponce in the interim and remains vulnerable, more so than Salido)

Vetyeka has just stopped two fighters who hadn't been previously, a fringe World class operator and a long standing titlist.

Essentially no.1 by process of elimination and stronger fighters leaving the division. That does not inspire confidence in a 'champion' IMO.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

I would piss myself laughing if Loma gets blown out in three. Proper beaten around the ring, Amir Khan bambi legs and then a brutal KO :lol:.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Arum has Loma 'top 5 in the world' (Teddy already has him in his p4p top 10), Lomachenko is ready to go 30/40 rounds
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/arum-already-considers-lomachenko-top-5-world--75049


30-40 rounds :lol:

p.s I'm not sure what Bmxhands is like, is he even worthy of being a Lomatard? I haven't recalled any posts of his living up to the name, he probably just wants to jump on the bandwagon. 
Turbo has always spoken highly of Loma, @LittleRed has too although not sure if sarcasm at some points lol

Lomachenko looking to land a digging left to the body on Salido





Any Spanish speakers know what Salido is saying? @Bogotazo @Mexi-Box @Zopolite @Hatesrats










I don't understand this, I just skipped my way through it and I saw some cool things.







MadcapMaxie said:


> TRUE DAT.
> 
> Been busy ****** ass ******, I'm not hiding I've made it very clear that Salido's gonna punk that little cry baby bitch. I'd love to see the excuses you gonna make when he comes out bruised, cut and beaten the fuck up. Probably say that Salido's corners were throwing hammers at him from outside the ring or something. If I do get banned I don't really care I've got shit going on and half that time I'll be in South America anyway. You on the other hand will be on here continuing your sad existence that revolves purely around a single boxer who would probably run away from you if he ever met you.
> 
> Just to let you know Dealt with I'm fairly certain Loma has a girlfriend, but I dunno maybe after Salido beats that ass she'll dump him and go with a real man like Salido. You could be the re-bound girl?


Fuckidy fuck fuck bicker bicker. South America? I thought you were joining the military? Spring Break in Cancun? Your 'sad' existence revolves around hating on that boxer tbh.

Loma has a wife and two kids. Loma's sister is hot, just to throw it out there.



Kieran said:


> I would piss myself laughing if Loma gets blown out in three. Proper beaten around the ring, Amir Khan bambi legs and then a brutal KO :lol:.


Oh haha megalolz Kieran. Ya prick. Why would you want him to lose/find it funny if he loses? Are you content with the likes of Keith Thurman, Danny Garcia being heralded as some of the greatest of this new generation or something? Loma will be a GOAT level fighter. You are anti-boxing, fuck off back to the lounge.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Never said he was average. I said he wasn't brilliant, though he is definitely a World class fighter. Not exactly the strongest era, though we differ on that stance.
> 
> Absolute horseshit, and clearly you have very low standards. Are you happy with there being more than one 'champion'? Do you even know what champion means? He just beat Orlando Cruz, who is pretty average, for a vacant strap. You're hyping him up only so you can hype up Loma's victory. Just because the champ' has left the division and the former champ' picks up a victory doesn't mean divisional dominance reverts to him. Especially when he's only beaten Cruz, who is not a bad fighter but no great shakes.
> 
> Yes, and he'd be a very good win regardless. I'm not dismissing the importance of this victory, especially at this stage of Lomachenko's pro career. It's not an affirmer of ATG talent/ability though, although I consider Lomachenko a special prospect indeed and one of the greatest amateurs of all time.


No doubt it is a GREAT win. 2nd pro fight. Not like Mikey and Gamboa who beat many other fighters and was fully adjusted before facing Salido.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Kieran said:


> I would piss myself laughing if Loma gets blown out in three. Proper beaten around the ring, Amir Khan bambi legs and then a brutal KO :lol:.


No it'd be awful.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Oh haha megalolz Kieran. Ya prick. Why would you want him to lose/find it funny if he loses? Are you content with the likes of Keith Thurman, Danny Garcia being heralded as some of the greatest of this new generation or something? Loma will be a GOAT level fighter. You are anti-boxing, fuck off back to the lounge.


I'm not saying I want Loma to lose. His talent will determine the outcome of the fight. Like Tyson once said, 'Whatever happens, happens.'

What I am saying is, if he did get epically battered, it would be hilarious. And the reason for that is because of the inevitable mental breakdown his loss would precipitate in you and Dealt_With.

This would be you and Dealt_With after the Ref dramatically waves off the fight with Loma lying prone on the floor after a vicious KO:


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

In with a TKO win for Salido. WARLANDO!!!! :happy


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

PBFred said:


> In with a TKO win for Salido. WARLANDO!!!! :happy


:ibutt


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> :ibutt


:yep

(it is a heart pick but going with it anyway)


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Undefeatedgaul I havent talked about him alot. But in a sport that takes years to get any answers out of a fighter, hes giving people answers in his second pro fight. I love what hes doing. How could anybody not be a fan of what hes doing?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Kieran said:


> I'm not saying I want Loma to lose. His talent will determine the outcome of the fight. Like Tyson once said, 'Whatever happens, happens.'
> 
> What I am saying is, if he did get epically battered, it would be hilarious. And the reason for that is because of the inevitable mental breakdown his loss would precipitate in you and Dealt_With.
> 
> This would be you and Dealt_With after the Ref dramatically waves off the fight with Loma lying prone on the floor after a vicious KO:


Why would it be hilarious though? You're being menstrual and putting your emotions first, but I would have thought boxing fans who post on forums would want to see sweet science at its very best? It wouldn't be funny if he turns out to have a Khan chin. And we'll finally get a dude who will be regarded better than Mayweather as Mayweather fights Lomachenko's victim's victims i.e the Robert Guerrero's. The Mayweather monopoly has gone on for too long now. Don't you want an era of more ATG's/HOF's or do you just want to live in the past?


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> Undefeatedgaul I havent talked about him alot. But in a sport that takes years to get any answers out of a fighter, hes giving people answers in his second pro fight. I love what hes doing. How could anybody not be a fan of what hes doing?


100% agree with this. I've been a Lomachenko fan for years and believe he has insane potential, but even if I wasn't I don't see how you can't respect what he's doing. In a day and age when fighters in the main look to take the path of least resistance, we've got someone in Lomachenko with the balls to test himself, and not afraid to tell his promotional team that's exactly what they will do for him.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Salido´s right is a very danbgerous punch to any southpaw. This fight is going to be pretty good, sometimes I feel like Salido has the tools to win...but I´m on the fence tbh.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> Undefeatedgaul I havent talked about him alot. But in a sport that takes years to get any answers out of a fighter, hes giving people answers in his second pro fight. I love what hes doing. How could anybody not be a fan of what hes doing?


Sounds goodm I just cant be blinded and be positively bias towards you because youre also a huge fann og Greb like me :lol:



stevebhoy87 said:


> 100% agree with this. I've been a Lomachenko fan for years and believe he has insane potential, but even if I wasn't I don't see how you can't respect what he's doing. In a day and age when fighters in the main look to take the path of least resistance, we've got someone in Lomachenko with the balls to test himself, and not afraid to tell his promotional team that's exactly what they will do for him.


lol I would have mentioned you but I didnt know if it was steveboy or stevebhoy @Dealt_with


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

PBFred said:


> :yep
> 
> (it is a heart pick but going with it anyway)


haha the same for me!


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

We all want to witness greatness but anointing someone an ATG pro before his second pro fight is not the mark of a "true fan" and neither is criticizing people who don't follow your train of thought. 

How dare we boxing fans cheer for a proven warrior like Salido who has given us a lot of great moments :conf


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> Salido´s right is a very danbgerous punch to any southpaw. This fight is going to be pretty good, sometimes I feel like Salido has the tools to win...but I´m on the fence tbh.


Lomachenko doesnt really eat many right hands, especially not Salido's signature right hands but although Im envisioning a KO , yeah this fight does have the _potential_ to be a grilling experience for Loma. We're all definitely winners too on March 1st, it will be thrilling for us all.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

If Lomachenko is the goods no amount of people wanting Salido to win will change that. If he's the good he'll show us, if Salido proves otherwise it is what it is. Annoying as hell people act like picking against Lomachenko is picking against boxing progressing.. my choice doesn't dictate his skill level. Lomachenko fans should be happy if he wins and proves doubters wrong, not cry because people aren't on his bandwagon after 1 professional fight. :rolleyes


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

PBFred said:


> We all want to witness greatness but anointing someone an ATG pro before his second pro fight is not the mark of a "true fan" and neither is criticizing people who don't follow your train of thought.
> 
> How dare we boxing fans cheer for a proven warrior like Salido who has given us a lot of great moments :conf


None of us are saying hes an ATG pro. He's yet to prove his chin and stamina on the top pro level.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> *Lomachenko doesnt really eat many right hands, especially not Salido's signature right hands *but although Im envisioning a KO , yeah this fight does have the _potential_ to be a grilling experience for Loma. We're all definitely winners too on March 1st, it will be thrilling for us all.


If Salido doesn´t land his right hand, he´s not going to win, his game is very dependent of that signature right hand. Unless if Lomachenko is really not all that...

I think Lomachenko by UD. I know you will say that his power is this and that, don´t get me wrong here, I have seen his KOs, but I don´t think he has the power to stop Salido, if he does, then I´ll be impressed.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> None of us are saying hes an ATG pro. He's yet to prove his chin and stamina on the top pro level.


Right but you just finished explaining that anyone who isn't cheering for him is not a real fan of boxing.

It's cool, I love your passion (and the rest of the Lomatards). Good luck, I'm sure I'll be joining the bandwagon later once he earns it. For now, WarLando.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

I have to go with the more proven fighter in Salido. It wouldn't shock me if Loma beat him though but just hard to pick Loma with just one real pro fight against a rugged vet like Salido. If Loma had more pro fights I would pick him but just can't do it just yet.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> If Lomachenko is the goods no amount of people wanting Salido to win will change that. If he's the good he'll show us, if Salido proves otherwise it is what it is. Annoying as hell people act like picking against Lomachenko is picking against boxing progressing.. my choice doesn't dictate his skill level. Lomachenko fans should be happy if he wins and proves doubters wrong, not cry because people aren't on his bandwagon after 1 professional fight. :rolleyes


Exactly, If he wins the hype is real, he is not going to win or lose because people are picking Salido. Actually, if more people pick Salido to win better for Lomachenko because that would make his win bigger..


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> If Lomachenko is the goods no amount of people wanting Salido to win will change that. If he's the good he'll show us, if Salido proves otherwise it is what it is. Annoying as hell people act like picking against Lomachenko is picking against boxing progressing.. my choice doesn't dictate his skill level. Lomachenko fans should be happy if he wins and proves doubters wrong, not cry because people aren't on his bandwagon after 1 professional fight. :rolleyes


People don't need to be on the bandwagon, they shouldn't expect their opinions not to be questioned that's all in a forum.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

PBFred said:


> We all want to witness greatness but anointing someone an ATG pro before his second pro fight is not the mark of a "true fan" and neither is criticizing people who don't follow your train of thought.
> 
> How dare we boxing fans cheer for a proven warrior like *Salido who has given us a lot of great moments* :conf


My fave moment was his positive drug test. :verysad


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

PBFred said:


> Right but you just finished explaining that anyone who isn't cheering for him is not a real fan of boxing.
> 
> It's cool, I love your passion (and the rest of the Lomatards). Good luck, I'm sure I'll be joining the bandwagon later once he earns it. For now, WarLando.


Yeah, he's not ATG pro right now I mean he hasn't proven his chin the way someone like Oscar De La Hoya has proved his chin for example, but in terms of ability, he's not even ATG, he has GOAT level ability. Just an example, I think Rigo is one of the best ever, with his footwork being the best.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I think Loma will do it but I dont see an easy victory. Also I dont think he will stop Salido. If he does it it will be a very impressiv way of beating a guy like Salido.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

It is so difficult to predict the performance of a fighter who has been through as much as Salido. At some point, the damage is going to take its toll. I think we've hit that point.

Loma is good, Salido is fading. It adds up to a Loma win. Nothing against the kid, but I'm old enough now that I'd like to see the vet teach him a lesson or two.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> My fave moment was his positive drug test. :verysad


Eh, the whole situation there was fishy. http://www.steroid.com/sitenews/Sports/SALIDO-TEST-NEGATIVE.php


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Yeah, he's not ATG pro right now I mean he hasn't proven his chin the way someone like Oscar De La Hoya has proved his chin for example, but in terms of ability, he's not even ATG, he has GOAT level ability. Just an example, I think Rigo is one of the best ever, with his footwork being the best.


If Salido beats him though, the opinion that he has GOAT level ability could be hard to sustain, no ? 
I mean, we all have perceptions, and you have the perceptions that he has *GOAT** level ability, if that was true he really should beat Salido, maybe not easily, but certainly beat a guy like Salido...as far as the GOAT ability is said.*


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Yeah, he's not ATG pro right now I mean he hasn't proven his chin the way someone like Oscar De La Hoya has proved his chin for example, but in terms of ability, he's not even ATG, he has GOAT level ability. Just an example, I think Rigo is one of the best ever, with his footwork being the best.


:good and respect for putting your balls on the line. I'm sure you'll get smoked worse than Loma if he loses on Saturday :lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

PBFred said:


> Eh, the whole situation there was fishy. http://www.steroid.com/sitenews/Sports/SALIDO-TEST-NEGATIVE.php


The best line in there is "Steroids don't go away overnight!" :lol:

I'm really just teasing you Salidettes


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> The best line in there is "Steroids don't go away overnight!" :lol:
> 
> I'm really just teasing you Salidettes


Are you questioning the credibility of an unnamed doctor?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> If Salido doesn´t land his right hand, he´s not going to win, his game is very dependent of that signature right hand. Unless if Lomachenko is really not all that...
> 
> I think Lomachenko by UD. I know you will say that his power is this and that, don´t get me wrong here, I have seen his KOs, but I don´t think he has the power to stop Salido, if he does, then I´ll be impressed.


Why do you personally not feel he has the power to stop Salido? Lomachenko was dropping, hurting or stopping big 135lbers and even 140lbers who would cut weight, with amateur gloves on a regular basis. Put Reyes gloves on him and his power would be felt at 147.



Pimp C said:


> I have to go with the more proven fighter in Salido. It wouldn't shock me if Loma beat him though but just hard to pick Loma with just one real pro fight against a rugged vet like Salido. If Loma had more pro fights I would pick him but just can't do it just yet.


Why is it hard? Being more proven is a cop out. Donaire was more proven than Rigo but it didn't amount to shit, it's exciting especially as a fan to make judgements based on your own understanding of boxing and what you see, to think who's going to win because other than a very simplistic 'Salido is more proven on pro level', there's a lot of things you're missing and brushing under the table out of ignorance.



Vic said:


> Exactly, If he wins the hype is real, he is not going to win or lose because people are picking Salido. Actually, if more people pick Salido to win better for Lomachenko because that would make his win bigger..


Lomachenko is the clear favourite to win this fight. I haven't seen a boxing expert who has picked Salido, but tbh there's no bigger boxing expert for this fight than me and Dealt looool

I wouldn't actually mind very much if Lomachenko loses but proves he has a chin and stamina. Because I know he'd go on to be GOATback of Notre Dame. Boxing loses and will weep if Loma has chin glass or stamina glass. But tbh, skill for skill Loma is levels above Salido. Maybe Lomachenko's punch resistance (not including chin) may turn out to be shit, and his skin may bruise and get damaged easily against pro gloves :conf


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Are the Lomatards planning on participating in @Sweethome_Bama 's RBR on Saturday or will you be too busy rubbing one out? I'm looking forward to some respectful shit talk whilst watching. :nod


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

PBFred said:


> Are you questioning the credibility of an unnamed doctor?


Never :rofl

Was this next door to the lab Morales got his negative test taken in the Garcia rematch?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> It is so difficult to predict the performance of a fighter who has been through as much as Salido. At some point, the damage is going to take its toll. I think we've hit that point.
> 
> Loma is good, Salido is fading. It adds up to a Loma win. Nothing against the kid, but I'm old enough now that I'd like to see the vet teach him a lesson or two.


I don't believe Salido is necessarily fading, he is on the tail end of his career though.



Vic said:


> If Salido beats him though, the opinion that he has GOAT level ability could be hard to sustain, no ?
> I mean, we all have perceptions, and you have the perceptions that he has *GOAT** level ability, if that was true he really should beat Salido, maybe not easily, but certainly beat a guy like Salido...as far as the GOAT ability is said.*


*

It all depends on how he's beaten tbh in terms of skill yeah it's GOAT level ability. Punches by Jose Ramirez is all we have to go on which seemed VERY light even though he has 15 KO's in 25 wins.



PBFred said:



:good and respect for putting your balls on the line. I'm sure you'll get smoked worse than Loma if he loses on Saturday :lol:
Are you questioning the credibility of an unnamed doctor?

Click to expand...

:cheers 
Damn the beatings by CHB will be so bad that boxrec would probably consider making a boxing record for me: L 0-1 TKO6.
TBH Labcorp or whoever would take responsibility over this report, we obv can't say the doctor wanted to keep himself anonymous because its a scandal per say. 
Salido did take Robert Guerrero to town though and would have done the same without the steroids IMO.



turbotime said:



The best line in there is "Steroids don't go away overnight!" :lol:

I'm really just teasing you Salidettes 

Click to expand...

:deal Lomatards + the witty humour whip of Turbo = :happy*


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

PBFred said:


> Are the Lomatards planning on participating in @Sweethome_Bama 's RBR on Saturday or will you be too busy rubbing one out? I'm looking forward to some respectful shit talk whilst watching. :nod


Too busy rubbing one out during the rounds :arran2, but I will have Bama's RBR up on a tab and between rounds I'll be posting


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Too busy rubbing one out during the rounds :arran2, but I will have Bama's RBR up on a tab and between rounds I'll be posting


:rofl


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I don't believe Salido is necessarily fading, he is on the tail end of his career though.
> 
> It all depends on how he's beaten tbh in terms of skill yeah it's GOAT level ability. Punches by Jose Ramirez is all we have to go on which seemed VERY light even though he has 15 KO's in 25 wins.
> 
> ...


:happy :happy


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :happy :happy


Oh man just imagine watching it on one of those chairs. Joey's armchair is the holy grail of armchairs.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Oh man just imagine watching it on one of those chairs. Joey's armchair is the holy grail of armchairs.


I will not be sitting :nono I just want to go to sleep until Saturday afternoon :lol:

History :cheers


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

I think Loma lands something around the body, actually, to hurt Salido...leading to an eventual KO/TKO


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

Lomachenko will win, the sun will rise, haters will be butthurt.

way of the world.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Why do you personally not feel he has the power to stop Salido? Lomachenko was dropping, hurting or stopping big 135lbers and even 140lbers who would cut weight, with amateur gloves on a regular basis. Put Reyes gloves on him and his power would be felt at 147.
> 
> Why is it hard? Being more proven is a cop out. Donaire was more proven than Rigo but it didn't amount to shit, it's exciting especially as a fan to make judgements based on your own understanding of boxing and what you see, to think who's going to win because other than a very simplistic 'Salido is more proven on pro level', there's a lot of things you're missing and brushing under the table out of ignorance.
> 
> ...


You are unbelievable.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> You are unbelievable.


:arran2

----------------------------------------------------- @MadcapMaxie @Dealt_with

If you guys are up for it, I'd swap that ban bet for this...If Lomachenko wins Maxie, you have to take a pic of you in this and put it on your avatar http://www.boxingt.com/product_info.php?products_id=191

:rofl

Obviously if Lomachenko loses I will proceed with being banned for a month.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

LittleRed said:


> Lomachenko will win, the sun will rise, haters will be butthurt.
> 
> way of the world.


and you, I, @Jonnybravo @The Undefeated Gaul @Dealt_with @brnxhnds will all be like






arty :hammer


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> and you, I, @Jonnybravo @The Undefeated Gaul @Dealt_with @brnxhnds will all be like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lp:yeah Damn :hammer - that goes to the music very well lol

I cannot wait to bring this guy out:









That Lomachenko t-shirt though is funny as hell.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:rofl it's going to be a b-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l Saturday! 


Dammit I am probably going to get back on the booze for this one. Fuck it :hammer


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey yo no amount of alcohol is gonna cloud my judgement enough to think Salido won the fight, but still I'll stay sober. @shaunster101 knows the importance of watching the fight in slowmo so the subtleties in Loma's defence can be noticed. lol I created a youtube account and uploaded the Loma-Ramirez fight in slow mo but I forgot what the password was atsch


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


>


Watching Lomachenko shadow box is better than watching half the champions fight.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

This is gonna be a really interesting RBR


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Theron said:


> This is gonna be a really interesting RBR


Looks like we have a believer


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Shit, I only have £40 to spend this week, I'm not spending £20 for Boxnation this week to watch the fight - I got a party to go to tomorrow which will eat up a fair amount of £, I'm gonna stream and hope to find a good HBO commentary. I'd prefer to hear what RJJ, Max and Lampley say anyway. I wonder if you can view the HBO version of the fight on sky?


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Looks like we have a believer


Yup, been a Loma believer for quite some time now. Gonna have a new boxing star in a few days :bbb


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Shit, I only have £40 to spend this week, I'm not spending £20 for Boxnation this week to watch the fight - I got a party to go to tomorrow which will eat up a fair amount of £, I'm gonna stream and hope to find a good HBO commentary. I'd prefer to hear what RJJ, Max and Lampley say anyway. I wonder if you can view the HBO version of the fight on sky?


:err



Theron said:


> Yup, been a Loma believer for quite some time now. Gonna have a new boxing star in a few days :bbb


Good stuff. Same here, but ever since my Broner debacle I haven't been quite as vocal :lol:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> ..


lol thnks bookmarked. Delete your comment!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

@The Undefeated Gaul

Video 1:

Reporter: (hard to hear him with the background noise) How has been your preparation for this fight?

Salido: I'm very prepared; he's a dangerous fighter, very young.

Fuck, these videos are horrible. I have my headphones on and my speakers on high, but the people in the background are making too much noise!

Okay, to sum what I did hear, Salido says he faces a tough fighter who is very intelligent, but he's been training for a grand fight-night. He says his experience vs. Loma's experience is what is being tested. The reporters also ask him about taking the fight to further rounds--can't hear the rest.

Second video they talk about the first round. Salido says Lomachenko will move a lot, but he has the style of advancing which is better.

Still hard to hear what he's saying, but they also ask about something annoying him about this fight; I'm assuming it's the fact that Lomachenko is the favorite and he's the underdog. He says none of that matters and it doesn't bother him.

Sorry, the fucking background noise mixed with Salido and the reporter's low voice and shitty microphones. I can barely hear shit! This is about it, though. It might be my laptop's speakers/headphones, but I can barely hear Salido or the reporter.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> @The Undefeated Gaul
> 
> Video 1:
> 
> ...


Fuck the reporter, and fuck the background noise!!

Lol thanks a lot man you legend.

It's nice to hear that Salido isn't pissing on Lomachenko's ability or anything, he's not having that pro snobbery which is like 'he has only 1 fight'.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Man I'm so amped :ibutt Salido gonna be textin' up Orlando Cruz for his rainbow gear once LomaChaChingKo gets done with that ass


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

I still fear that Salido is going to wear him down and stop him late, but maybe Loma looks sensational and dominates. I can't call this with any certainty and that is why i'm so interested in this fight.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Why do you personally not feel he has the power to stop Salido? Lomachenko was dropping, hurting or stopping big 135lbers and even 140lbers who would cut weight, with amateur gloves on a regular basis. Put Reyes gloves on him and his power would be felt at 147.
> 
> Lomachenko is the clear favourite to win this fight. I haven't seen a boxing expert who has picked Salido, but tbh there's no bigger boxing expert for this fight than me and Dealt looool
> 
> I wouldn't actually mind very much if Lomachenko loses but proves he has a chin and stamina. Because I know he'd go on to be GOATback of Notre Dame. Boxing loses and will weep if Loma has chin glass or stamina glass. But tbh, skill for skill Loma is levels above Salido. Maybe Lomachenko's punch resistance (not including chin) may turn out to be shit, and his skin may bruise and get damaged easily against pro gloves :conf


I don´t see them as heavy punches that can stop someone like Salido. It´s good power, especially with the body punches, but in the head, it doesn´t seem that they are heavy to stop the best in the division. We´ll see.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Lomas bigger, faster, better footwork, younger. I never really hope to see an exiting veteran beat up but i think that's what's going to happen.

AND STOP hating some of you Loma's good for boxing.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

PBFred said:


> Are the Lomatards planning on participating in @Sweethome_Bama 's RBR on Saturday or will you be too busy rubbing one out? I'm looking forward to some respectful shit talk whilst watching. :nod


I'll be watching at a sports bar, I may post between rounds on my phone but most of my shit talk will be coming after I've made my way home.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Will Lomachenko pressure Salido or will he fight off the back foot and play matador?

It seems he's by nature more of a pressure fighter, but will he change his usual approach for this one?

and here's a nice write-up and technical breakdown of the fight which asks the same question.

http://a-neutral-corner.blogspot.com/2014/02/my-two-cents-salido-vs-lomachenko.html


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Theron said:


> Lomas bigger, faster, better footwork, younger. I never really hope to see an exiting veteran beat up but i think that's what's going to happen.
> 
> AND STOP hating some of you Loma's good for boxing.


Who exactly is hating? Not agreeing with an opinion or thinking the other boxer wins is suddenly being a hater? You're sounding like that fuckhead Dealt with.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Lol at everyone trying to jump on Loma's dick all of a sudden. Everyone who scurried to get on the "Lomatard Express" is going to look real fucking silly after Salido spanks him.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Who exactly is hating? Not agreeing with an opinion or thinking the other boxer wins is suddenly being a hater? You're sounding like that fuckhead Dealt with.


:lol: You're hating you fucking idiot. You sound like a bitter ex girlfriend talking about how your man (Salido) is going to bash Lomachenko. You're picking Salido to win on points in the poll and yet in your comments you're claiming that Salido will destroy him. You can't even think straight, too many emotions happening at once :lol:
You don't even know how Salido is going to win, you even admitted previously that you'd pick Lomachenko if you weren't so butthurt by the comments of his supporters. You're a hater in every sense of the word honey.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Lol at everyone trying to jump on Loma's dick all of a sudden. Everyone who scurried to get on the "Lomatard Express" is going to look real fucking silly after Salido spanks him.


Let's wait and see who looks 'real fucking silly' after the fight :yep
Don't you disappear on us now pussy boy.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

conradically said:


> Will Lomachenko pressure Salido or will he fight off the back foot and play matador?
> 
> It seems he's by nature more of a pressure fighter, but will he change his usual approach for this one?
> 
> ...


You can get a real feel for his strategy in his training videos. It looks like he's going to fight him similar to Gamboa with an emphasis on digging his left to Salido's body


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> :lol: You're hating you fucking idiot. You sound like a bitter ex girlfriend talking about how your man (Salido) is going to bash Lomachenko. You're picking Salido to win on points in the poll and yet in your comments you're claiming that Salido will destroy him. You can't even think straight, too many emotions happening at once :lol:
> You don't even know how Salido is going to win, you even admitted previously that you'd pick Lomachenko if you weren't so butthurt by the comments of his supporters. You're a hater in every sense of the word honey.


Salido is going to beat him up badly is what I said. Never said KO. You have VERY selective memory. Rigo beat up Donaire but wasn't close to stopping him. I guess your small brain can't possibly understand that.

I don't hate Loma at all that's your fantasy. I've praised him a number of times and originally picked him but now fully support Salido. People are allowed to change their opinions. At the time I saw very little of Salido, now I've seen a lot and think he'll win. Comprende?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I think he'll look excellent fighting like this for 5-6 rounds and we might see Salido get finished. 

But I think instead, Salido will go down a couple of times, but keep getting up to fight. Lomachenko will start to tire as he moves more than necessary over a prolonged period of time


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Who exactly is hating? Not agreeing with an opinion or thinking the other boxer wins is suddenly being a hater? You're sounding like that fuckhead Dealt with.


Uh you. Didn't you say something about your not sure Salidos gonna win but your just picking him so Loma doesn't win and Dealtwith is wrong?

There's also a few people who want him to lose just because he has some vocal fans on this forum.

I'm saying people shouldnt not like a fighter because of the people that do like him, make your mind up about the actual fighter not his fans


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Theron said:


> Uh you. Didn't you say something about your not sure Salidos gonna win but your just picking him so Loma doesn't win and Dealtwith is wrong?
> 
> There's also a few people who want him to lose just because he has some vocal fans on this forum.
> 
> I'm saying people shouldnt not like a fighter because of the people that do like him, make your mind up about the actual fighter not his fans


Yeah I'm hating hard because I think Salido wins and Dealt with is a mong :rolleyes

If I'm picking him over something so trivial I wouldn't have accepted ban bets. No I never said that I actually I thought I picked Loma originally but I didn't.



> I think Salido is too tough to be stopped, his KO losses were when he was a teenager starting out pro boxing. Salido IMO is a much better, stronger, tougher and harder punching Ramirez who didn't even look like he could punch properly but was still landing. If Loma fights him in his next fight he'll probably lose.


http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...fficial-March-1st&highlight=salido+lomachenko
@Dealt_with turns out I never picked Loma lol. Been Salido since the start. :deal


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Lol funny how much more civil my conversations with Dealt with were back then.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Salido is going to beat him up badly is what I said. Never said KO. You have VERY selective memory. Rigo beat up Donaire but wasn't close to stopping him. I guess your small brain can't possibly understand that.
> 
> I don't hate Loma at all that's your fantasy. I've praised him a number of times and originally picked him but now fully support Salido. People are allowed to change their opinions. At the time I saw very little of Salido, now I've seen a lot and think he'll win. Comprende?


So you're not really a boxing fan... I comprende


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> @Dealt_with turns out I never picked Loma lol. Been Salido since the start. :deal


Lol Whut?

two posts before this one:

"I don't hate Loma at all that's your fantasy. I've praised him a number of times and originally picked him but now fully support Salido."


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Lol Whut?
> 
> two posts before this one:
> 
> "I don't hate Loma at all that's your fantasy. I've praised him a number of times and originally picked him but now fully support Salido."


Thought I did turns out I didn't. Click on the thread and look at the first 2 pages. I agree Loma is a talent but pick Salido.

It dispels 2 myths you have of me. 1. that I picked Salido just to get back at you or something. 2. I hate Loma


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Thought I did turns out I didn't. Click on the thread and look at the first 2 pages. I agree Loma is a talent but pick Salido.
> 
> It dispels 2 myths you have of me. 1. that I picked Salido just to get back at you or something. 2. I hate Loma


:lol: You're such a daft kid. You are the one who told me that you picked Salido because you hate Loma's fans. I'd bring up that post if I really cared. Now you're saying you don't know who you picked. Who am I? Where am I? What's my name? :lol: Brain damaged little ****.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...henko-in-hurry-to-reach-top-of-sport/5883825/
*
Lomachenko says he has what it takes to finish Salido like he did Ramirez.*

"During a bout I can change my style, I can find the key to any door," he said. "If I need to counterpunch, I can do that. If it needs to go into a heavy fight I can do that. If I need to go slower I can go slower, if I need to go faster I can go faster. I can adjust to any style."
*
says he regularly spars 20 rounds at a time, so he does not anticipate problems*.

*What impresses Arum most about Lomachenko is the way he prepares.*

"I've never seen anybody so prepared. He's staying with a nutritionist, a conditioning coach and a sports psychiatrist that he talks to for about an hour after every training session," Arum said. "His father is equally dedicated. We just signed a bronze medal winner from Ukraine, who told us he asked Lomachenko's father to train him, and he refused because he said he wants to devote all his time to his son's career. It's amazing."

*Lomachenko:*

"First of all, I am not like most fighters. I want to be on the list of the greatest, best boxers in history," he said. "There is a list of fighters that will be remembered forever. Muhammad Ali, Mike Tyson, Floyd Mayweather. These names will be remembered for a long time. And I want my name to be with them. I don't want to be a very, very good fighter. I want to be at the top of the list."

*Arum:*

"Throughout history, our best professional boxers were the guys who were most successful in the amateurs, guys like Muhammad Ali, like Sugar Ray Leonard, like Oscar (De La Hoya), like Floyd Mayweather. They all had storied amateur careers.
"Doesn't mean that if you had a storied amateur career you're necessarily going to become a great professional, but if you're a great professional, chances are you had a storied amateur career, like the Klitschkos."


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> :lol: You're such a daft kid. You are the one who told me that you picked Salido because you hate Loma's fans. I'd bring up that post if I really cared. Now you're saying you don't know who you picked. Who am I? Where am I? What's my name? :lol: Brain damaged little ****.


You really love to twist things don't you. I admittedly thought I picked Loma originally turns out I didn't. If you look at the thread I pick Salido but say I'm happy to be proven wrong. I never picked Salido because I hate Loma fans, that's more of your delusion. What did happen was a few months after this thread I agree to a, what was at the time, 1 month ban bet because I hate you not Loma fans as a collective whole. Yes it was out of spite at the time but I don't care 1 month ain't shit and I need to spend less time here anyway.

I could make jokes about you, one of the most idiotic posters on here, calling somebody "brain damaged" and a "****" but I honestly don't need to.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> You really love to twist things don't you. I admittedly thought I picked Loma originally turns out I didn't. If you look at the thread I pick Salido but say I'm happy to be proven wrong. I never picked Salido because I hate Loma fans, that's more of your delusion. What did happen was a few months after this thread I agree to a, what was at the time, 1 month ban bet because I hate you not Loma fans as a collective whole. Yes it was out of spite at the time but I don't care 1 month ain't shit and I need to spend less time here anyway.
> 
> I could make jokes about you, one of the most idiotic posters on here, calling somebody "brain damaged" and a "****" but I honestly don't need to.


I didn't look at the thread, I'm just going by what you have told me. The problem is you don't know what you told me or what you think :lol:
I'm not joking, you seriously come across as having some neurological/psychological problems.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I didn't look at the thread, I'm just going by what you have told me. The problem is you don't know what you told me or what you think :lol:
> I'm not joking, you seriously come across as having some neurological/psychological problems.


Mhmm. Keep trying that immature shit because you have nothing logical nor rational to say. Keep dwelling on a mistake I said and have since corrected because I know that's the only petty shit you can grab hold of when it comes to me. Any person could easily read what has been said and see what I'm saying while you just keep acting dumb. Or maybe you're just that dumb, for someone who is 28 or whatever and thinks he knows shit about boxing you didn't even know the well known fact that communist countries didn't allow their boxers to turn pro. What about saying 1 250lbs guy beats what was it 10 150lbs guys? I could keep going but I'm not gonna clog up this thread anymore. I pick Salido to win, just as I did over 4 months ago.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Mhmm. Keep trying that immature shit because you have nothing logical nor rational to say. Keep dwelling on a mistake I said and have since corrected because I know that's the only petty shit you can grab hold of when it comes to me. Any person could easily read what has been said and see what I'm saying while you just keep acting dumb. Or maybe you're just that dumb, for someone who is 28 or whatever and thinks he knows shit about boxing you didn't even know the well known fact that communist countries didn't allow their boxers to turn pro. What about saying 1 250lbs guy beats what was it 10 150lbs guys? I could keep going but I'm not gonna clog up this thread anymore. I pick Salido to win, just as I did over 4 months ago.


When have I ever not known that communist countries didn't allow their boxers to turn pro? Show me that post you dumbass. And what are you even talking about, you're contradicting yourself within two posts - "I picked Lomachenko at first", then "I picked Salido from the start" a second later. It's a bit more than a mistake when you don't even know what you thought/think. Talking about 'rational' :lol:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...henko-in-hurry-to-reach-top-of-sport/5883825/
> *
> Lomachenko says he has what it takes to finish Salido like he did Ramirez.*
> 
> ...


As a boxing fan I feel like I'm dreaming when I read this. What more can I want than to follow a boxer who says that AND is making movements to back it up? I'm making that shit my sig though. Whoever hates on Loma I can say are petty silly people outside of CHB.

Literally Loma's preparation is perfect. He's a case of the best of the best talent genetically/mentally also putting in a crazy level of work and leaving no stone unturned.

I'm actually glad Anatoly refused Gvodzyk to favour his own son and his career. But I like Gvodzyk and I think he'd be pretty damn good and I hope he finds the right trainer for him.

'I can find the key to any door. I can adjust to any style.'


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

'****' and '******' are not acceptable cuss words gentlemen. Highly offensive.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

conradically said:


> Will Lomachenko pressure Salido or will he fight off the back foot and play matador?
> 
> It seems he's by nature more of a pressure fighter, but will he change his usual approach for this one?
> 
> ...


Thanks, I hope his guy can join the forum. It's a long breakdown, so I just had a quick skim through. It's hard to trust it, he says Loma is mediocre on the back foot...waaat?

'draw a response (even by throwing a cursory jab) from his opponent and then move in with flurries' is not a valid key to victory against Loma in particular.

Also the guy grossly overestimates the beating that Loma would take to the body.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> and you, I, Jonnybravo, The Undefeated Gaul, Dealt_with, brnxhnds will all be like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'Gutted'. :lol: :-(

I was putting in work _well_ before I even officially joined the VL Cartel, and that was more encouraged than sought. There probably hasn't been a more active member talking him up in on CHB in 2014 aside from L-1 and L-2. Other than a small handful of Ray Charles Leonard debacles around here, Loma and Rigo(e) have been the driving force of conversation since December after the Fab Four (Toney, McCallum, Nunn, Kalambay) saga cooled down. Scrolls of text have been written about and dedicated to -- and this went on for several consecutive weeks. Everybody hopping on now are entry-level Lotitas and after Saturday it'll be a large faction of full blown imposters.

Jesus, just one week away and you're completely out of the picture around here FFS. :verysad


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> 'Gutted'. :lol: :-(
> 
> I was putting in work _well_ before I even officially joined the VL Cartel, and that was more encouraged than sought. There probably hasn't been a more active member talking him up in on CHB in 2014 aside from L-1 and L-2. Other than a small handful of Ray Charles Leonard debacles around here, Loma and Rigo(e) have been the driving force of conversation since December after the Fab Four (Toney, McCallum, Nunn, Kalambay) saga cooled down. Scrolls of text have been written about and dedicated to -- and this went on for several consecutive weeks. Everybody hopping on now are entry-level Lotitas and *after Saturday it'll be a large faction of full blown imposters*.
> 
> Jesus, just one week away and you're completely out of the picture around here FFS. :verysad


:rofl serious chuckle.

But please, no mention of the Fab Four MW's..shhhhhhh

I just hope the site doesn't crash tomorrow.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey wait What Du Hell??? Dealt_with has been banned. Why?!!!!!!

:fire
@Flea Man @Bogotazo what happened?


----------



## Faerun (Jun 4, 2013)

Salido looked ancient in his latest bouts. I love him but he's way past it.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Shit, I only have £40 to spend this week, I'm not spending £20 for Boxnation this week to watch the fight - I got a party to go to tomorrow which will eat up a fair amount of £, I'm gonna stream and hope to find a good HBO commentary. I'd prefer to hear what RJJ, Max and Lampley say anyway. I wonder if you can view the HBO version of the fight on sky?


I was putting in work _well_ before I even officially joined the VL Cartel, and that was more encouraged than sought. There probably hasn't been a more active member talking him up in on CHB in 2014 aside from L-1 and L-2. Other than a small handful of Ray Charles Leonard debacles around here, Loma and Rigo(e) have been the driving force of conversation since December after the Fab Four (Toney, McCallum, Nunn, Kalambay) saga cooled down. Scrolls of text have been written about and dedicated to -- and this went on for several consecutive weeks. Everybody hopping on now are entry-level Lotitas and after Saturday it'll be a large faction of full blown imposters.

Jesus, just one week away and you're completely out of the picture around here FFS. :verysad[/QUOTE]
You're back!!!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

WTF happened do dealt!?


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> WTF happened do dealt!?


Looks like he was banned for calling Madcapmaxie **** or retard


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> 'Gutted'. :lol: :-(
> 
> I was putting in work _well_ before I even officially joined the VL Cartel, and that was more encouraged than sought. There probably hasn't been a more active member talking him up in on CHB in 2014 aside from L-1 and L-2. Other than a small handful of Ray Charles Leonard debacles around here, Loma and Rigo(e) have been the driving force of conversation since December after the Fab Four (Toney, McCallum, Nunn, Kalambay) saga cooled down. Scrolls of text have been written about and dedicated to -- and this went on for several consecutive weeks. Everybody hopping on now are entry-level Lotitas and after Saturday it'll be a large faction of full blown imposters.
> 
> Jesus, just one week away and you're completely out of the picture around here FFS. :verysad


You're back!!!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Shit, I only have £40 to spend this week, I'm not spending £20 for Boxnation this week to watch the fight - I got a party to go to tomorrow which will eat up a fair amount of £, I'm gonna stream and hope to find a good HBO commentary. I'd prefer to hear what RJJ, Max and Lampley say anyway. I wonder if you can view the HBO version of the fight on sky?





Theron said:


> Looks like he was banned for calling Madcapmaxie **** or retard


oh christ.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> oh christ.


you can untag me now..
http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...-*Poll-added&p=1007268&viewfull=1#post1007268
:lol:

---------
The ban will be lifted - silent source.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> You're back!!


No


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> No


:sad2


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> No


Did you leave for a while too? Where have you been?

..say you love me, love me i can but if you love me, where have you beeeeennn, say you need me more than anyone else well go to hell, where have you been. 
always have to sing that song whenever i say 'where have you been'.

I digress..
One day, boys, one day.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Boxing Experts give their view on the fight. 
18-3 to Vasyl Lomachenko

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/321387-experts-weigh-in-on-orlando-salido-vasyl-lomachenko

One says: 'Vasyl Lomachenko is the most technically sophisticated fighter ever to come out of the amateurs - and that includes Guillermo Rigondeaux.' '

Dougie Fischer has been known for some fucked up picks, the dude is an attention seeker when it comes to these things. He picked Canelo over Floyd and recently he had an absolutely terrible scorecard. How is he a boxing expert btw?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> :sad2


Well, shit! :-( :conf

Your stupid 'full inbox' is a mild point of frustration too. Your inbox fucking sucks.



The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Did you leave for a while too? Where have you been?
> 
> ..say you love me, love me i can but if you love me, where have you beeeeennn, say you need me more than anyone else well go to hell, where have you been.
> always have to sing that song whenever i say 'where have you been'.
> ...


I've been going hard as fuck for myself. :yep Hadn't even realized I wasn't posting really, aside from 2 in the Lounge after Chapo Guzman got captured. Finishing paper work on another house, took fam over to LA last weekend. It's been cool.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Boxing Experts give their view on the fight.
> 18-3 to Vasyl Lomachenko
> 
> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/321387-experts-weigh-in-on-orlando-salido-vasyl-lomachenko
> ...


Both he and Steve Kim are SHIT.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> I've been going hard as fuck for myself. :yep Hadn't even realized I wasn't posting really, aside from 2 in the Lounge after Chapo Guzman got captured. Finishing paper work on another house, took fam over to LA last weekend. It's been cool.


Nice one, Hands! Very happy for ya. We both said we going HAM and we are doing it :ibutt . You got a new place in Phoenix? Moving houses is a stressful thing.



Flea Man said:


> Both he and Steve Kim are SHIT.


Steve Kim is a shitcunt 4realz.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Warlido


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Warlido


Never seen that beautiful overhand land on Loma, but if anyones going to land that shot it's Salido.



PBFred said:


>


Both taking serious shitz, they need some fibrez.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

What happened to @Dealt_with ?! Hope it's just 24 hours :verysad


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Well, shit! :-( :conf
> 
> Your stupid 'full inbox' is a mild point of frustration too. Your inbox fucking sucks.


I emptied it last night!! I noticed you were gone don't you even

Goochie goo!!


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Nice one, Hands! Very happy for ya. We both said we going HAM and we are doing it :ibutt . You got a new place in Phoenix? Moving houses is a stressful thing.
> 
> Steve Kim is a shitcunt 4realz.


I'm turning into a little war tank :ibutt :lol: Yea, same city



PBFred said:


> What happened to @Dealt_with ?! Hope it's just 24 hours :verysad


Almost seems premeditated that he'd get banned on the eve of this fight. :rofl Like, C'monnnn


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Warlido


Not you too.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

That switching stance shit Salido did on Juanma and Ricky Martin ain't gonna work on the Olympic GOAT that's for damned sure. OK Salido, please trade straight lefts with him :yep


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> I emptied it last night!! I noticed you were gone don't you even
> 
> Goochie goo!!


Hardly


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Hardly


I didn't know you wanted to be on the Lomawagon


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> I didn't know you wanted to be on the Lomawagon


I was on it for some time already.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> I was on it for some time already.


Youre my seat buddy then :yep
@The Undefeated Gaul has to take the wheel though now that Dealt is banned :-(


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Youre my seat buddy then :yep


:rofl



> MENTION=2124]The Undefeated Gaul[/MENTION] has to take the wheel though now that Dealt is banned :-(


http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...-vs-Lomachenko&p=888687&viewfull=1#post888687

See fa yaself


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm really excited for this, its the most interesting fight of the weekend for me. I can't really call it with any certainty. War Salido though.

I see Loma either looking sensational and dominating just being too skilled, too much movement or i see Loma getting slowly weared down by the nut job that is Salido.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> :rofl
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...-vs-Lomachenko&p=888687&viewfull=1#post888687
> 
> See fa yaself


I dunno, seems a lot of fence sitting for someone being a full fledged Lomo :think


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> I dunno, seems a lot of fence sitting for someone being a full fledged Lomo :think


I didn't ask for it. I'm only a full fledged Duranologist.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Salido by brutal KO!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> I didn't ask for it. I'm only a full fledged Duranologist.


:tatum


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I actually sort of like Dealt_with


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> and you, I, @Jonnybravo @The Undefeated Gaul @Dealt_with @brnxhnds will all be like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes turbo, we will be celebrating :cheers


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Salido by brutal KO!


:happy :yep


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Youre my seat buddy then :yep
> 
> @The Undefeated Gaul has to take the wheel though now that Dealt is banned :-(


How am I gonna deliver the equal of this: 
_'Because he literally has no weaknesses, he can combine and transition from offence to defence like no fighter I've ever seen before, I've seen him deal with every style there is, he can fight on the outside like Roy Jones and fight on the inside like Mike Tyson. He doesn't have a set style, he's highly adaptable. That combined with his technical and athletic brilliance, makes him the closest thing I've ever seen to an unbeatable fighter. There have been many dynamic, offensive combination boxers over the years (Leonard one of them) who are the equal of Lomachenko in that regard, but where Lomachenko is different is with his defence right in the middle of his combinations, no one can attack and defend at the same time like he can.'_

When this was delivered, the great Shakespeare rose to acknowledge it's greatness before going back to rest.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

dyna said:


> I actually sort of like Dealt_with


He's a cold narcissist. I get along, generally like and relate to other narcissist's in this type of setting. Where most people think "Cunt!", I'm :rofl


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> How am I gonna deliver the equal of this:
> _'Because he literally has no weaknesses, he can combine and transition from offence to defence like no fighter I've ever seen before, I've seen him deal with every style there is, he can fight on the outside like Roy Jones and fight on the inside like Mike Tyson. He doesn't have a set style, he's highly adaptable. That combined with his technical and athletic brilliance, makes him the closest thing I've ever seen to an unbeatable fighter. There have been many dynamic, offensive combination boxers over the years (Leonard one of them) who are the equal of Lomachenko in that regard, but where Lomachenko is different is with his defence right in the middle of his combinations, no one can attack and defend at the same time like he can.'_
> 
> When this was delivered, the great Shakespeare rose to acknowledge it's greatness before going back to rest.


To be honest that's just a Lomosexual stealing the stylistic analisis of Duran from the Doctors of Duranology and using it for their boy Lomo


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> He's a cold narcissist. I get along, generally like and relate to other narcissist's in this type of setting. Where most people think "Cunt!", I'm :rofl


:lol: :deal

People think dealt and I have beef for some reason just because we tease eachother on a boxing forum :conf


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> He's a cold narcissist. I get along, generally like and relate to other narcissist's in this type of setting. Where most people think "Cunt!", I'm :rofl


I like the cold narcissists just like the girls like the bad boys.
That's why I love chb so much.

Except for Tommygunn, he likes Hagler.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> :lol: :deal
> 
> People think dealt and I have beef for some reason just because we tease eachother on a boxing forum :conf


You are one too. With maybe a little more empathy though. :lol:



dyna said:


> I like the cold narcissists just like the girls like the bad boys.
> That's why I love chb so much.


Do you like @Flea Man @Chacal? Me too.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> You are one too. With maybe a little more empathy though. :lol:
> 
> Do you like @Flea Man @Chacal? Me too.


I like all three of you.
Flea Man is lovely when he gets teased about Ricardo Lopez.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> You are one too. With maybe a little more empathy though. :lol:
> 
> Do you like @Flea Man @Chacal? Me too.


:lol: that's why we get on even though we like to argue. You're one too though :yep But yeah, we show the heart a little more


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> :lol: that's why we get on even though we like to argue. *You're one too though* :yep But yeah, we show the heart a little more


Duh :yep I fucking love it btw. :lol: In some aspects not really related to or shown on the forum, full blown. More like semi-narcissists really though if you're self-aware of your own tendencies.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> You are one too. With maybe a little more empathy though. :lol:
> 
> Do you like @Flea Man @Chacal? Me too.





dyna said:


> I like all three of you.
> Flea Man is lovely when he gets teased about Ricardo Lopez.


So much love going on in this thread. Check out these positive orogones @Pabby

I like fleaman, hands, dyna and chacal too. Dealt_with is okay at times but I find the loma stuff dreadfully boring. I don't see him as the cold narcissist you all do.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

I honestly wish I was dead right now.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Chacal said:


> So much love going on in this thread. Check out these positive orogones @Pabby
> 
> I like fleaman, hands, dyna and chacal too. Dealt_with is okay at times but I find the loma stuff dreadfully boring. I don't see him as the cold narcissist you all do.


You had a run-in with Lance Uppercut? :rofl :lol: What was all that


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> I honestly wish I was dead right now.


Well, this certainly breaks up the positivity we were all feeling.



Hands of Iron said:


> You had a run-in with Lance Uppercut? :rofl :lol: What was all that


I referred to Chisora as a degenerate piece of shit and he started saying some bullshit and hounding me trying to annoy me and I was already getting bored of chb so I said "i'm out" then told bogo it's pathetic how they hadn't banned him when I alerted them to it then he started a thread about me and got banned so I came back :lol:


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> I honestly wish I was dead right now.


Nihilist.



Chacal said:


> Well, this certainly breaks up the positivity we were all feeling.
> 
> I referred to Chisora as a degenerate piece of shit and he started saying some bullshit and hounding me trying to annoy me and I was already getting bored of chb so I said "i'm out" then told bogo it's pathetic how they hadn't banned him when I alerted them to it then he started a thread about me and got banned so I came back :lol:


:lol:

I thought I saw that thread posted in there but I didn't have time to see what was going on and before long it was already several back off the main forum page.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Duh :yep I fucking love it btw. :lol: In some aspects not really related to or shown on the forum, full blown. More like semi-narcissists really though if you're self-aware of your own tendencies.





Chacal said:


> So much love going on in this thread. Check out these positive orogones @Pabby
> 
> I like fleaman, hands, dyna and chacal too. Dealt_with is okay at times but I find the loma stuff dreadfully boring. I don't see him as the cold narcissist you all do.





Flea Man said:


> I honestly wish I was dead right now.





Hands of Iron said:


> Nihilist.
> 
> :lol:
> 
> I thought I saw that thread posted in there but I didn't have time to see what was going on and before long it was already several back off the main forum page.


*hugs*

It wasn't Lance PS


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

turbotime said:


> *hugs*
> 
> It wasn't Lance PS


I also like Turbo. Turbo is good people.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I also like Turbo. Turbo is good people.


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

Salido with some dirty pool walking in well overweight.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> I honestly wish I was dead right now.


God loves you Flea, we love you.



Hands of Iron said:


> Nihilist.


:lol: I came across a nihilist on youtube about 5 years ago, the guy was around 50 years old and posted these weird videos which only received around 30 views and he had the most depressing views ever. 'We are all just atoms and we hold no meaning, we are just biological processes etc.' Dude needs a woman.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> I honestly wish I was dead right now.


How come?


----------



## Freedom2014 (Nov 5, 2013)

Lawrence Cole is the ref, he's one of the worst.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Freedom2014 said:


> Lawrence Cole is the ref, he's one of the worst.


He did the Broner/Maidana fight didn't he :err


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm actually scared Lomachenko isn't as good as Dealt_with says he is.
I like Dealt too much for that to happen.

Hope he totally shits on Salido and slap him like a prime Henry Armstrong


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

turbotime said:


> He did the Broner/Maidana fight didn't he :err


Yep, Gave Broner about 10 warning with no points deductions. He isn't great.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Vysotsky said:


> How come?


Sorry mate, was just being negative to take the piss 'cause everyone was being nice :lol: :good


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I have actually woken up genuinely excited. This is like, woah. 
Between now and the match is going to be shit though, I am going to be doing 12 hours of study today lol

LomaSuperHeroChenko is getting ready to do what Harry Greb hasn't done, what Sugar Ray Robinson would have only dreamed of doing.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I have actually woken up genuinely excited. This is like, woah.
> Between now and the match is going to be shit though, I am going to be doing 12 hours of study today lol
> 
> LomaSuperHeroChenko is getting ready to do what Harry Greb hasn't done, what Sugar Ray Robinson would have only dreamed of doing.


You are an idiot if you think the last part of your post means much.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I wonder how much fights it will take before LoMANchenko surpasses Ricardo Lopez.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

When you see this man, you see Lomachenko's brother in greatness. Almost the same soul, different body. This isn't the night of champions who do not dare enough to be great like Mayweather. Mayweather's legacy resolves around money. This one man, from a small village has emerged to the centre, to rise above all others. 





Why is Mike Tyson REALLY Mike Tyson? It's because of his legacy, his history making legacy. He is Lomachenko's brother.









The family of champions. We are going to be gifted with another making history, on this very day.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Brotherhood


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Hear ye, hear ye, hear ye, ye nation, Lomachenko will get in the ring with boxers who compete at light welterweight and this guy who Loma fought in 2011 won the light welterweight World Championships 2011, that year and went on to win Olympic Silver at 2012. Lomachenko cares? Nay! Lo, Lomachenko will remain victor. For he cares not for the disparity of weight. If only but Salido knows!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denys_Berinchyk


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> You are an idiot if you think the last part of your post means much.



















'I will be joining you soon in the history books, brother'.

----------------------
This man of history only knows 'the small port town that dates back to 6 BC.' Removed from the modern world, one man emerges from this small town, away from everything and is brought up as though a true historical figure.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/bo...ss-sights-Salido-lies-wait.html#ixzz2uiUuRzKE 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

*FUCKING BRILLIANT ARTICLE, EVERYONE HAVE A READ*


----------



## Collie (Aug 16, 2013)

I've picked Loma by TKO.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> I like the cold narcissists just like the girls like the bad boys.
> That's why I love chb so much.
> 
> Except for Tommygunn, he likes Hagler.


yea but you're a ruiz fan so i wouldn't talk


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Sorry mate, was just being negative to take the piss 'cause everyone was being nice :lol: :good


I love you.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hagler wouldnt move up a weightclass let alone fight Ruiz :lol: Come on kids.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

I'd be fine never discussing Hagler ever again. Let's not allow him to dampen the mood today.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah fuck im, RJJ > Hagler. It is fact.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Yeah fuck im, RJJ > Hagler. It is fact.


:lol:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> :lol:


:hey
----------------------
It would be a big shame for boxing if Vasyl wins the world title, and this is not broadcasted on mainstream news. I really do wonder about this. If it's mentioned in mainstream news not just sports news on mainstream TV, then it will cause ripples, like Salido's overweight belly when Salido gives it a slap.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> :hey
> ----------------------
> It would be a big shame for boxing if Vasyl wins the world title, and this is not broadcasted on mainstream news. I really do wonder about this. If it's mentioned in mainstream news not just sports news on mainstream TV, then it will cause ripples, like Salido's overweight belly when Salido gives it a slap.


It wont get a mention on mainstream news. Of course not.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Yeah fuck im, RJJ > Hagler. It is fact.


ha EZ money.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

You would have fought Berinchyk should beat Loma. 140lbs, awkward guy. 
Loma would have dropped Berinchyk if it wasn't for the ropes saving Beri in the second round. Berinchyk hit Loma with some of the hardest shots I've seen land on Loma, Loma just carried on with it. Lomachenko can't be trading like that though. He was caught by a few right hands in that fight.

That was a really good fight. Loma is up there with RJJ.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Lomachenko 10th round KO.


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Loma TKO 8. I think the extra weight slows own Salido, and that's not a good thing.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Salido please not this nicca out


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Give me Lomachenko within 6


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Lomo will win. No blueprint

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

1 has tired


All have failed


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

There is no blueprint!


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Loma W 12


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh man, I'm feeling the excited nerves for the Loma fight. Damn.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

:lol:....look at the poll. I called it.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

People cheating and voting late.. I know for a fact I saw 4 people vote Salido by decision before I refreshed this.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> People cheating and voting late.. I know for a fact I saw 4 people vote Salido by decision before I refreshed this.


Abraham, @artful, @MadcapMaxie, @paloalto00,

We were the only 4 who chose Salido by decision prior to the fight. Anyone else you see on there is full of shit.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Abraham said:


> Abraham,
> @artful,
> @MadcapMaxie,
> @paloalto00,
> ...


Truth.

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...fficial-March-1st&highlight=salido+lomachenko

I called it as soon as the fight was announced.



> I think Salido is too tough to be stopped, his KO losses were when he was a teenager starting out pro boxing. Salido IMO is a much better, stronger, tougher and harder punching Ramirez who didn't even look like he could punch properly but was still landing. If Loma fights him in his next fight he'll probably lose.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Abraham said:


> Abraham,
> @artful,
> @MadcapMaxie,
> @paloalto00,
> ...


I made my prediction in the thread but didn't vote. added vote tonight


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I thought Salido was going to knock his ass out. Close enough


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Abraham said:


> Abraham,
> @*artful*,
> @*MadcapMaxie*,
> @*paloalto00*,
> ...


Tbh, Loma hasn't impressed me in his first fight nor this one.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> I'm actually scared Lomachenko isn't as good as Dealt_with says he is.
> I like Dealt too much for that to happen.
> 
> Hope he totally shits on Salido and slap him like a prime Henry Armstrong


Oh well, my concern was right.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

dyna said:


> Oh well, my concern was right.


I hope dealt_with is so upset he kills himself.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> I hope dealt_with is so upset he kills himself.


:lol:

That wouldn't be that bad actually.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Do people that voted for Salido get some sort of prize? I really think we deserve it


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Shit. I forgot I voted for the stoppage, I'm content with half the prize


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

I hold my hands up, I thought Salido was well past his best and that Lomachenko would be too quick and skilled.

Goes to show as I've said many times, looking great against amateurs just not mean you'll be a perfect pro.

One thing is for sure though: Lomachenko is already a world class pro, and a classy guy at that. No excuses, did 12 rounds well and nearly pulled it out late.

He has areas to improve in but already looks a better fighter and more skilled operator than 80% of pros out there.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> :lol:
> 
> That wouldn't be that bad actually.


Fucking people-pleaser with no backbone. You said you like Dealt just recently.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Fucking people-pleaser with no backbone. You said you like Dealt just recently.


:lol:


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Fucking people-pleaser with no backbone. You said you like Dealt just recently.


Ether


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Fucking people-pleaser with no backbone. You said you like Dealt just recently.


I like him, but suicide because of post Lomahype depression is also funny.


----------



## bailey (Jun 9, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> *The Undefeated Gaul's Prediction​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the mention Gaul.
I very rarely visit here. Semi retired, though could be making a comeback.
It seems this site is a hiding ground for Bailey debate victims, and I let them hide behind rose tinted glasses.
I will look out for your posts in the future, because if you have been mentioned in the same breath as me, they will likely be special.
Take care.

Bailey


----------

